# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2022



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 14:14)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Set 2022 às 17:34)

Primeiro de Setembro é a altura em que tradicionalmente regresso ao fórum para o acompanhamento.
E setembro entrou soalheiro mas relativamente ameno, estamos com 25°C e a manhã foi já fresca. Aliás, tem vindo a ficar mais fresco desde o final de Agosto.

Quando é que vamos ter chuva a sério no litoral Centro? Setembro é quando começa a contagem decrescente para a entrada das chuvas. Mas não acredito que seja este mês, mas sim no próximo, ou até mesmo só em novembro!


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2022 às 18:42)

Mais um dia quentinho, máxima de 28,3ºC e mínima de 17,8ºC...Setembro salvo alguma supressa tropical deverá ser um mês seco, não se vê nada de jeito até meados ou até mais para a frente, para já...


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2022 às 19:42)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a NE a partir da Ponte 25de Abril:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 18:32)

Na verdade já nem me lembro da última chuvada por aqui. Já quase me esqueci do som da chuva. Desde que me lembro, deve ser dos períodos mais seco de sempre por aqui. Só o parque da minha urbanização está verde, muita água pela noite, o que dá uma cor viva às árvores.

Mas a vida prossegue, ontem, dia 1, mesmo com nortada em pleno dei um salto a Sto. Amaro, o vento era manso. Curiosamente a serra de Sintra limpa e a foz do Tejo bem nublada (com altostratus díria?):






Hoje de manhã, dia 2, um festival de cumulus para adentro do território e os níveis médios também a tapar o sol:






Olá Outono meteorologico!


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2022 às 04:28)

Céus de Setembro já mais bonitos do que a fumarada e brumas de Agosto.
Hora utc

*Dia 1*, Serra de Sintra a beber do nevoeiro na zona ocidental (Peninha, Monge). Sem tocar os cimos do lado oriental.

17:35





17:37







Spoiler: Dia 1 - Serra de Sintra vista da ponte 25 de Abril
















*Dia 2*, vistas habituais aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria

14:53, NE, rasto de avião com sombra nas nuvens altas.





15:04,  SO





19:15, OSO





19:25, OSO





19:16, ONO





19:27, ONO







Spoiler: Corrente de nuvens altas todo o dia, de OSO para ENE


----------



## RStorm (3 Set 2022 às 19:22)

Boa Tarde 

O outono meteorológico arrancou com tempo ameno e soalheiro, com alguma nebulosidade a enfeitar. 
O vento tem predominado em geral fraco do quadrante NW. 

A partir de amanhã haverá possibilidade de chuva, embora as chances sejam poucas. Veremos o que nos reserva este Setembro 

Quinta: *17,1ºC / 27,5ºC *
Sexta: *18,7ºC **/ **26,0ºC *
Sábado: *17,6ºC **/ **25,3ºC *

T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Que poente bonito e limpo sem vento, já se sente a mudança a chegar.

Não sei se cai muitos pingos por Lisboa, vamos ver.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Set 2022 às 01:03)

Boas,

Noite agradável por Lisboa, sem vento.
18°C, é o que indica o telemóvel.


----------



## Geopower (4 Set 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia. 
Em Lisboa final de manhã com céu pouco nublado alternando com períodos de muito nublado.
Vento moderado de SW. 
Panorâmica SE a partir do Parque Eduardo VII:


----------



## Mammatus (4 Set 2022 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante W.
24.3ºC


Geopower disse:


> Bom dia.
> Em Lisboa final de manhã com céu pouco nublado alternando com períodos de muito nublado.
> Vento moderado de SW.
> Panorâmica SE a partir do Parque Eduardo VII:


Ontem também passei pela feira do livro ao final da tarde. 
Estava muita gente, decerto para irem tirar selfies com o Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa. O presidente da República estava num espaço inteiramente dedicado ao autor António Lobo Antunes.


----------



## Serrano (4 Set 2022 às 16:18)

23°C no Barreiro, com céu pouco nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 05:53)

Aumentou a probabilidade de alguma chuva fraca pela RLC.
Em 24 horas a frente, sem se dissipar, varrerá especialmente o litoral desde Finisterra a Lisboa, onde chegará pela meia-noite de hoje.











O movimento da frente é para Sul ou SSE, mas ao longo da linha da frente as células movem-se para nordeste (e duram pouco).









Podem formar-se células pré-frontais, que trarão alguma precipitação fraca a partir do início da manhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia!
Tudo bem molhado por aqui. Nevoeiro persistente.
Que diferença em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## Geopower (5 Set 2022 às 09:36)

Bom dia. Registo de um aguaceiro  curto por volta das 7.30h.
Céu muito nublado com abertas.  Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a WSW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Boa tarde
Aparentemente a frente está nesta altura pela Figueira da Foz/Coimbra, com acumulados muito fracos:







A Região Litoral Norte a receber e a reter a maior parte da chuva, mas os relevos das primeiras serras a caminho do interior também ajudam a haver alguma convecção mais generosa.
Para a zona mais a sul, Lisboa e Setúbal, ou se formam algumas células ou não passa de chuviscos ou chuva fraca esporádica. Que assente o pó, ao menos. 

Três horas atrás, lá estava a frente assinalada a cruzar o litoral norte:
*



*


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2022 às 16:58)

Aguaceiro em Camarate.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:12)

A frente, bastante descontínua, tem células ocasionais, que nascem naquele alinhamento mal definido.
Vale pelo aumento da humidade.









O radar de Corruche praticamente nada vê para lá da cordilheira central, estas células têm fraca extensão vertical, até 6 Km e a zona em que os ecos seriam mais fortes fica assim abaixo do horizonte do radar.


----------



## Geopower (5 Set 2022 às 19:29)

Final de tarde com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de SW/S.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2022 às 19:40)

Pára tudo que caiu um aguaceiro moderado há 5 minutos! Durou 30 segundos mas deu para molhar.  
E o cheirinho a terra molhada...tão bom!


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 19:43)

TiagoLC disse:


> Pára tudo que caiu um aguaceiro moderado há 5 minutos! Durou 30 segundos mas deu para molhar.
> E o cheirinho a terra molhada...tão bom!


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 21:11)

A frente passou na Figueira da Foz:






Acumulados: zero


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2022 às 23:04)

Aqui como seria de esperar nem uma gota nem a vou ver cair nos próximos dias... máxima de 25,1ºC e mínima de 18,6ºC

Agora 20,5ºC com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2022 às 23:07)

Por aqui só tive na rua pelas 15h +-, quando cairam algumas gotas.

Extremos: 18,3ºC/26ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Set 2022 às 02:52)

Boa noite, 
De regresso a casa depois de três semanas de férias no Algarve. No dia que passou o tempo foi razoavelmente agradável e surpreendentemente primaveril. Apesar das nuvens negras ao longo do dia e dos cúmulos a norte, a realidade é que não caiu qualquer gota de água durante o dia, tal e qual como o previsto. Nesta semana praticamente só deverá chover a norte da Cordilheira Central e só na quinta é que deverá cair alguma coisa (e não será nada de significativo). 

Mal se pôs o sol formou-se um nevoeiro bem cerrado, que há algum tempo que não via. A humidade relativa neste momento é de 97 a 99% nas estações em redor, e estão 19,8ºC neste momento na estação da Herdade da Aroeira.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2022 às 10:53)

acho que houve algumas zonas que acabou por cair uns chuviscos esta madrugada, pelo menos onde trabalho um colega mostrou uns chuviscos a deslizar pelo vidro do carro às 5h da manhã


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Set 2022 às 11:45)

Confirma-se, de manhã o quintal tinha o chão molhado, sinal de que ocorreu alguma precipitação durante a noite.

Ao menos deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Rapido (6 Set 2022 às 14:23)

miguel disse:


> Aqui como seria de esperar nem uma gota nem a vou ver cair nos próximos dias... máxima de 25,1ºC e mínima de 18,6ºC
> 
> Agora 20,5ºC com vento nulo


Afinal ainda caiu qualquer durante a noite. Segundo registo do IPMA foram 0,3mm mas a julgar pela rua molhada, diria que pode ter sido um pouco mais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde
De madrugada, cerca das 4h, o chão estava húmido, os veículos tinham diferentes coberturas de finos pingos de chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
Não há acumulados por aqui. Junto à boca do Tejo há alguns acumulados com décimas, há 1,5 mm em Algés às 3h da madrugada, sujeito a verificação; 0,8 mm em Santa Engrácia.
Nem à volta de Sintra há algum registo de acumulado mais significativo (0,3 a 0,8 mm).

É mais para norte da RLC que aparecem acumulados significativos, a partir de Alcobaça. São valores desde algumas décimas até alguns milímetros, misturados sem parecer haver uma regra, apenas aleatoriamente distribuídos.

A rede IPMA tem valores ocasionais de décimas e só mostra acumulados superiores a 1 mm na zona de Coimbra e para norte.


----------



## Stormlover (6 Set 2022 às 17:00)

A chuva regressou à Caparica.
Que bom!! Durou 5 minutos 
Mas já se esperava que fosse pouca.
Melhores dias virão!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2022 às 17:57)

Bem que belo dia de praia em Oeiras. O vento de oeste até sabe bem para não estar tanto calor. Água está um caldo bom, diria a puxar para os 20°C. 

Ainda melhor é estar tudo tão vazio ahah


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2022 às 22:05)

Boa noite pessoal,

E ao fim de muitas e muitas semanas, lá choveu por cá  Que bom foi sair de casa com o cheirinho a terra molhada  Acumulou 1.1mm, agora vamos rezar para que as previsões da próxima semana se mantenham  Apesar de não resolver nada, seria uma tremenda lufada de ar fresco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Set 2022 às 03:12)

Boa noite, 
Parece que o tal "nevoeiro" de que falei na noite passada era, na realidade, a frente fria em dissipação. Trouxe essencialmente muita humidade durante a madrugada e chegou a acumular umas décimas nalgumas estações pela zona, mas nada de significativo. Reparei também que, de manhã, havia claramente marcas de que terão caído algumas pingas de noite, possivelmente de orvalho proveniente dos pinheiros ao lado da rua. 
A única zona da Península de Setúbal onde caiu algo de mais significativo foi na encosta norte da Arrábida (na zona onde o @Ricardo Carvalho vive), por efeito orográfico. Já não é a primeira vez que isto ocorre, afinal de contas... 

Entretanto o dia foi soalheiro e, mais uma vez, ameno, sendo que hoje não houve a presença de nuvens negras durante grande parte do dia. Entretanto, ao final da tarde, começou a aparecer nebulosidade a oeste e o céu encobriu-se totalmente após a meia-noite. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira regista neste momento uma temperatura de 16,9ºC. A máxima de ontem foi de 26,0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2022 às 16:55)

A larga faixa de ecos de radar fracos a moderados, que tem vindo a entrar pela costa da zona norte da RLC, está associada a este sistema frontal, limite avançado de uma massa de ar mais tropical:












Mas a maior parte daqueles ecos são virga, só algumas décimas foram acumuladas em três estações da rede IPMA na área de Coimbra (Aeródromo, Mata S.Pedro e Cantanhede), até às 16h.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Set 2022 às 00:12)

Chuvisco aqui em São Martinho do Porto a esta hora.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 01:56)

Chuvisco fino aqui na Póvoa, desde há uma hora.

Frente quente que "nos liga" à Danielle... 






Noite tropical nesta zona da RLC:





Vento fraco predominando do quadrante SO.
Movimento das nuvens de Oeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2022 às 05:34)

Bom dia, 
Depois dum dia maioritariamente de céu limpo mas com alguma nebulosidade elevada, durante a noite começou a aparecer uma neblina bem espessa, que ao que parece trata-se de uma frente quente associada ao _outflow_ do furacão Danielle.  A humidade relativa tem vindo a subir constantemente desde o início da noite, bem como a temperatura - de facto, neste momento a temperatura segue em valores tropicais nas várias estações da Península de Setúbal e entretanto até já começou a chuviscar, com o índice de humidade relativa superior a 96%. Como exemplos digo que neste momento as estações amadoras da Herdade da Aroeira, Vale de Cavala e Parque Luso medem, respetivamente, 20,7ºC, 20,2ºC e 20,9ºC, respetivamente. Está um bafo bastante surpreendente lá fora!


----------



## Thomar (8 Set 2022 às 08:18)

Bom dia, Chuviscou aqui qualquer coisa de madrugada, não estava à espera.


----------



## Rapido (8 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Na estação de Setúbal registaram-se 0,7mm. Eu cheguei a acordar com o barulho da chuva na rua por volta das 4:00. Ruas novamente todas molhadas pela manha.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2022 às 10:04)

sente-se bem mais húmido hoje, em termos de chuviscos nada que molhe ainda, já senti uns pingos finos a cair mas mais que isso ainda não


----------



## DaniFR (8 Set 2022 às 10:54)

A chover bem por Coimbra. A imagem de radar engana.


----------



## rmsg (8 Set 2022 às 13:28)

7,6 mm hoje. Bem bom!


----------



## remember (8 Set 2022 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

Que bafo autêntico lol



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde!
25 graus e 75% de humidade por Lisboa, Alvalade. Que tempinho à Açores é este? 
Pelo menos sopra um ventinho agradável de SO.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Set 2022 às 15:17)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 25 graus e 75% de humidade por Lisboa, Alvalade. *Que tempinho à Açores é este*?
> Pelo menos sopra um ventinho agradável de SO.


Boa tarde,

É o outflow da Daniela 

26.3ºC, vento fraco de NW

70% humidade
20.4ºC Dewpoint

Nós estamos mais habituados à secura mediterrânica, do lado americano levam com este tempo o verão todo.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2022 às 15:38)

É, tou a trabalhar não sei a temperatura exacta, mas dá para sentir um tempo muito abafado, deve estar 20 e tal e humidade alta


----------



## meko60 (8 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Boa tarde.
Tempo "pegajoso".....26ºC e 75% de humidade.


----------



## fernandinand (8 Set 2022 às 16:19)

Que saudades de ouvir as caleiras a tilintar com os pingos das telhas...
Sigo com ~10mm, uma agradável surpresa!


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 17:27)

fernandinand disse:


> Que saudades de ouvir as caleiras a tilintar com os pingos das telhas...
> Sigo com ~10mm, uma agradável surpresa!



Bons acumulados ao longo de uma faixa relacionada com o sistema frontal:












Mais para sul na RLC é que está difícil de chegar, e pior é na Região Sul.


----------



## RStorm (8 Set 2022 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde 

Nestes últimos dias, o céu tem alternado entre períodos encobertos e boas abertas de sol. 
Só na madrugada de terça é que caiu uma pequena morrinha, nada de significativo. 
O vento rodou para o quadrante SW-W e assim se instalou, sempre em geral fraco e mais intenso durante as tardes. 

Nos próximos dois dias, a temperatura deverá subir bem novamente, mas a partir de domingo poderemos ter um evento interessante, o primeiro da temporada  
A ver se amanhã ou sábado faço a limpeza do pluviómetro, antes do evento  

Domingo: *16,1ºC / 25,0ºC *
Segunda: *17,7ºC **/ **25,2ºC *
Terça: *19,9ºC **/ **27,0ºC *
Quarta: *17,2ºC **/ **26,8ºC *
Hoje: *21,3ºC **/ **27,4ºC *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W - 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Set 2022 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,
Depois duma madrugada húmida e tropical e duma manhã e inícios de tarde bem tropicais, a situação tem vindo a alterar de novo na última hora, com o aumento gradual da nebulosidade e uma descida ligeira da temperatura. Parece também que já caíram umas pingas, mas não passou disso - os aguaceiros de hoje passaram ao lado!  

Felizmente parece que na próxima semana as notícias serão melhores. Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2022 às 23:11)

Bem abafado de facto, ainda não se baixou dos 20ºC por Belas. Isto só graças à pluma tropical mesmo.

Mais dois dias a aguentar o calor


----------



## DaniFR (8 Set 2022 às 23:20)

Em Coimbra continua a chuviscar, tem sido assim o dia todo, bem regado, não em quantidade, mas na forma com cai de modo a infiltrar lentamente nos solos secos. 
Ambiente bastante húmido e abafado.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2022 às 23:42)

Por aqui pela Figueira também foi um dia insuportável de tão abafado que esteve, o IPMA indica que não baixou dos 18 ºC nem dos 80% de humidade, e em grande parte do dia esteve ainda mais alto...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Set 2022 às 01:57)

Pouco depois da minha última mensagem o tempo limpou um bocado, mas continua um bafo desgraçado. Mais uma noite de nevoeiro cerrado, humidade relativa superior a 96% em todas as estações à volta e uma temperatura claramente tropical - por exemplo, de 20,3ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2022 às 10:37)

Mínima tropical 20,4ºC
Por agora céu nublado com tempo bem abafado , estão 25ºC com 84%HR
 Lá ver o que nos vai trazer os restos do ou da Danielle, já vi a coisa melhor! começou os cortes, mas só assim temos precipitação...é aproveitar os 3 dias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Set 2022 às 11:19)

Cortes? 
A zona que mais precipitação tem prevista... 

Vem aí muita chuva para o nosso país que vai minimizar imenso a seca, tanto apregoada pelos profetas da desgraça!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2022 às 11:51)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Cortes?
> A zona que mais precipitação tem prevista...
> 
> Vem aí muita chuva para o nosso país que vai minimizar imenso a seca, tanto apregoada pelos profetas da desgraça!


     
A seca deve ficar resolvida em 2 ou 3 dias de chuva .


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Set 2022 às 15:21)

Tempo abafado.
27,0 ºC

Infelizmente esta chuva pouco irá minimizar a seca. Serão 3 dias de chuva (que é cada vez menos a prevista pelos modelos).
A evapotranspiração dos dias a seguir, mesmo só com temperaturas de 26-30 ºC vão encarregar-se de tornar estes valores muito pouco expressivos.

Precisamos sim de um outono/inverno/primavera bem generosos. Coisa que desde 2010 para cá tem acontecido muito pouco.

Rezemos e pelo menos matemos saudades da chuva.
Afinal, ainda só estamos em Setembro!


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2022 às 15:50)

Northern Lights disse:


> Afinal, ainda só estamos em Setembro!



É mesmo só neste facto é que nos devemos concentrar. Esta chuva é uma benesse incrível para a altura do ano e situação presente.
Toda dentro da 1ªquinzena de Setembro! Não esquecer a que já caíu e já teve repercussões positivas em várias regiões.


----------



## Geopower (10 Set 2022 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu limpo.
Vento fraco de W/NW.

Panorâmica a Norte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Panorâmica a sul:


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2022 às 12:43)

Hoje deverá ser um belo dia de praia, ainda para mais com a temperatura do mar a subir para os 21ºC upa upa.

Lisboa a aquecer bem hoje, passará os 30ºC facilmente.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Boa tarde!

Após longa ausência devido a férias e outros compromissos importantes, estou de volta aos relatos 

28°C actuais e céu limpo! Bonito dia de praia e passeio antes da instabilidade típica do mês chegar


----------



## meko60 (10 Set 2022 às 19:06)

Boa tarde.
Dia quentinho o de hoje, com a máxima a bater nos 30,7ºC. Por agora sigo com27,5ºC e 58% de HR.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2022 às 20:27)

máxima 34ºC


----------



## Geopower (10 Set 2022 às 20:35)

Excelente dia de praia na costa oeste Santa Cruz. 
Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo. 
Panorâmica a norte a partir do Alto da Vela:





Boa visibilidade. Berlengas bem visiveis a NW:


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 04:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje deverá ser um belo dia de praia, ainda para mais com a temperatura do mar a subir para os 21ºC upa upa.
> 
> Lisboa a aquecer bem hoje, passará os 30ºC facilmente.





Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Após longa ausência devido a férias e outros compromissos importantes, estou de volta aos relatos
> 
> 28°C actuais e céu limpo! Bonito dia de praia e passeio antes da instabilidade típica do mês chegar





meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Dia quentinho o de hoje, com a máxima a bater nos 30,7ºC. Por agora sigo com27,5ºC e 58% de HR.



 logo ontem, com trabalho o dia todo...

Neste momento, 19,5ºC; 19,2ºC; 18,1ºC nas estações aqui à volta (MeteoSantaIria, Estacal e Vialonga, respectivamente).
Noite esplêndida de Lua cheia e Júpiter brilhante, vento fraco.


----------



## Geopower (11 Set 2022 às 11:16)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Boa manhã de praia. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de SW. 

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jamestorm (11 Set 2022 às 14:05)

Dia muito soalheiro, mas bonito aqui pela Região Oeste, muita claridade e ligeiro vento. Bom para a praia. 

As primeiras linhas de instabilidade já aparecem no radar ao largo da costa Oeste.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Set 2022 às 14:58)

Um dia ainda de sol, com alguma nebulosidade média/alta a começar a surgir a sudoeste e intensificação do vento de SW agora à tarde.

25°C actuais e 64% HR! Ar abafado...

Começam a surgir as frentes de instabilidade no oceano, com trovoada a mais de 300 km da costa!


----------



## meko60 (11 Set 2022 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.
Neblina/nevoeiro a entrar pelo estuário do Tejo, de momento sigo com 22ºC e 83% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2022 às 15:19)

Boa tarde a todos,

Apesar de o Sol ter dominado a manhã e o início da tarde, a primeira banda de Altocumulus e Altostratus provenientes de SSW já encobriu o céu.

Temperatura actual na casa dos 24ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 15:22)

Estou em Carcavelos e confirmo o nevoeiro a entrar de sudoeste. A serra de Sintra está limpinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 16:07)

Alvega e Lousã ainda conseguem passar os 35ºC hoje, incrível.

Noite muito agradável com a lua cheia a iluminar o céu limpíssimo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Set 2022 às 16:25)

Boa tarde,
Depois dum sábado de calor e duma manhã de domingo bastante abafada e soalheira, a partir do meio-dia começaram a aparecer as primeiras nuvens altas associadas à frente.  Entretanto o céu já se encontra nublado e o vento, que nestes dias tem sido quase nulo, levantou-se. A leste ainda se vê o céu limpo e a oeste está completamente escuro, sendo que no radar já é possível observar a frente ao largo da costa ocidental.

Ontem, por volta das cinco e meia da tarde, estive no Cabo Espichel. A essa hora já era possível observar a nebulosidade da superfície frontal no oceano, que quase que parecia um nevoeiro com uma crista. Na realidade o "nevoeiro" é a nebulosidade média associada à frente e a "crista" são as nuvens altas pré-frontais. Tendo em conta a altura destas nuvens e a altitude em que foram tiradas estas imagens, as nuvens estavam a uma distância inferior a 400 km. Em 24 horas só se moveram uns 200 km, o que demonstra exatamente o que disse nas previsões a médio prazo há uns dias: que a deslocação da superfície frontal está a ser bem lenta. 









De facto, o dia de ontem foi talvez dos mais calmos que eu me lembre e com melhor visibilidade de sempre. Deu para tirar fotografias interessantes: 













Vista para Lisboa. Ao que parece, e vendo o fumo bem negro a norte, parece que houve um incêndio a norte de Lisboa. Não deve ter sido nada de grave, caso contrário teríamos certamente ouvido falar do assunto: 





Na volta ainda passei pela Serra da Arrábida. As vistas estavam espetaculares, podendo ver-se inclusive a Serra de Monchique (talvez dos pouquíssimos dias em que tal era possível, dada a visibilidade). Infelizmente não fotografei nada no regresso... 
_________________
Neste momento estão 22,7°C na estação da Herdade da Aroeira. Já caíram também uns pingos grossos, provavelmente associados à virga - no entanto chuva a sério só na próxima madrugada, pelo menos. A temperatura caiu bem na última hora devido à nebulosidade, depois de ser atingida a máxima de 27,6°C. Ontem a máxima foi de 26,6°C na Herdade da Aroeira e de 24,4°C em Vale de Cavala.


----------



## Candy (11 Set 2022 às 16:27)

Boas
Por Peniche tivemos uma manhã de sol. 
Desde as 13h00 começou a tapar e agora está completamente tapado. 
Já se sente um ventinho bem marcado e mais fresco aqui no terraço virado a sul. (Ver se ainda me seca uma máquina de roupa)

Imagens de 11/09/2021: Em jeito de uma memória que me foi devolvida hoje pelo Facebook, há um ano estávamos assim


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2022 às 16:30)

Por enquanto no litoral está "longe" de parece que vá ocorrer alguma coisa significativa, ainda devem faltar umas horas.
Só começou a ficar nublado por volta das 15h até então sol quente e ausência de vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 16:53)

Peninha, neste momento:




Estou tão arrependido de não ter trazido a máquina. Nitidez incrível!
O nevoeiro está circunscrito à foz do Tejo.


----------



## MrCrowley (11 Set 2022 às 16:54)

Há pouco na Curva do Monaco em Caxias...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2022 às 16:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Peninha, neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal !


----------



## Geopower (11 Set 2022 às 17:10)

Em Santa Cruz tarde de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento a intensificar-se. Sopra moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a SW:





A Norte, com 2 aviões  F16 no centro da imagem:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 17:14)

A beachcam do bugio é só _white noise _ 

Mesmo com 23ºC esta humidade faz-se sentir e bem.


----------



## RStorm (11 Set 2022 às 17:14)

Boa Tarde 

Sexta e Sábado foram dias bem quentes, que com a humidade alta acentuava a sensação de calor 
O céu apresentou-se totalmente limpo, apenas com alguma nebulosidade temporária na manhã de sexta. 

Hoje é o dia da mudança 
A manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, dissipando-se até meio da manhã e ficando limpo. Ao longo da tarde, o céu tem aumentado gradualmente de nebulosidade e o vento também já se faz notar. 

Tive agora mesmo a limpar e desentupir o pluviómetro. Os próximos dias vão ser animados, venha ela 

Sexta: *20,1ºC / 28,1ºC *
Sábado: *18,7ºC **/ **29,3ºC *
Hoje: *18,2ºC **/ **26,9ºC* 

T. Atual: *23,8ºC*
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pisfip (11 Set 2022 às 17:14)

Boa tarde a todos,

Depois de uma máxima de 33.1º e de uma manhã bem soalheira e tórrida, o céu já encobriu totalmente por aqui.
Tempo abafado, 27.6º e o vento de sul-sudoeste já empurra as folhas nas ruas.
Bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 17:36)

Candy disse:


> Boas
> Por Peniche tivemos uma manhã de sol.
> Desde as 13h00 começou a tapar e agora está completamente tapado.
> Já se sente um ventinho bem marcado e mais fresco aqui no terraço virado a sul. (Ver se ainda me seca uma máquina de roupa)
> ...



Bem lembrado de há um ano! Interessante semelhança.
Não garanto que a roupa seque, a HR está elevada nessa zona, cerca de 80% ou mais.
São Bernardino mostra mesmo 92%, mas está junto à praia e a costa é virada a OSO, com o vento de SSO, moderadamente moderado, traz mais humidade do que a que leva.
Ferrel tem 82% e vento com a mesma intensidade mas de OSO. Peniche deve estar no meio termo. A EMA de Cabo Carvoeiro aqui não conta, está praticamente "no meio do mar"-



TiagoLC disse:


> Estou tão arrependido de não ter trazido a máquina. Nitidez incrível!


Põe mais fotos que tenhas tirado, mesmo com o tlm. A qualidade é boa. O espectáculo é notável.

Cabo Raso mergulhado nesse nevoeiro, tinha a temperatura mais baixa da rede IPMA de todo o continente.
Ali mesmo próximo, mas sob os efeitos da Serra de Sintra, o Cabo da Roca tinha mais 1ºC apesar de 130 m mais elevado. Já do outro lado da serra, e protegida pelo cabo como prolongamento da serra, Colares estava bem mais aquecida, 25,2ºC. Mais a norte, Cabo Carvoeiro com 22,0ºC reflectia a massa de ar pré-frontal de características tropicais.

Note-se ainda as direcções do vento, no Raso fixo de SE desde as 7h, Roca ainda manteve Sul mas cedeu ao contorno da Serra, e Carvoeiro com SO fixo desde as 11h.


----------



## Candy (11 Set 2022 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Bem lembrado de há um ano! Interessante semelhança.


Precisamente! Achei curiosa a semelhança.



StormRic disse:


> Não garanto que a roupa seque, a HR está elevada nessa zona, cerca de 80% ou mais.


Com o vento que já faz, e "enrola", aqui no terraço está praticamente seca.


----------



## Derco (11 Set 2022 às 18:00)

Será que é desta que chove?  A chegada das nuvens á zona de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 18:10)

Derco disse:


> Será que é desta que chove? A chegada das nuvens á zona de Coruche



Boa expectativa em time-lapse e com música ambiente a condizer!
Notam-se alguns mammatus e virga, vi-os passar aqui pela Póvoa também, há cerca de uma hora, com algumas rajadas que misturavam o pó do chão com ar morno de sensação tropical e entrecortado por ar mais fresco.


----------



## meko60 (11 Set 2022 às 18:37)

Boas.
A pressão atmosférica já em queda, 1008,4mb e em descida ligeira. A máx. de hoje foram 1015,5mb.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 18:40)

TiagoLC disse:


> Peninha, neste momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Cabo







Cabo da Roca ao centro:












Visibilidade excelente, apesar da humidade. Arrábida, Palmela e estuário do Tejo eram muito bem percetíveis.
Nevoeiro só mesmo na foz:


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 18:43)

TiagoLC disse:


> Cabo da Roca ao centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular! E o nevoeiro a entrar até à barra do Tejo. Belas fotos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 19:02)

TiagoLC disse:


> Cabo da Roca ao centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spooky season coming


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Set 2022 às 19:33)

Há pouco fui à Arriba Fóssil e fotografei esta imagem do nevoeiro sob a nebulosidade associada à frente fria. Deve ter estado interessante esta tarde na praia! 





Entretanto continua o céu nublado e está mais calmo agora, mas mais fresco também. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira regista neste momento 20,1°C.


----------



## JTavares (11 Set 2022 às 19:36)

Por Coimbra céu completamente nublado. Estive numa esplanada até às 16h15 e estava céu completamente limpo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 19:40)

A partir de agora o céu vai permanecer bastante cinzento e carregado, altostratus por enquanto.

Ficam as fotos da chegada do bordo da nebulosidade provavelmente associada à frente fria, mas também outros restos da depressão com a qual a Danielle se enrolou (sem aspas).

15:17 utc, SSO





15:21, Leste





15:26, Norte





15:26, NO







Spoiler: Mais alguns aspectos das nuvens


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 19:58)

Outra perspetiva do nevoeiro. Uma bela caminha.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 20:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Outra perspetiva do nevoeiro. Uma bela caminha.



Este nevoeiro a estas horas do dia, nesta época, com esta situação, não parece nada normal. 
Humidade realmente muito elevada, ponto de orvalho praticamente igual à temperatura da superfície da água (19-20ºC).


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 20:28)

As células da parte da frente fria, que vão passar sobre a AML na próxima madrugada, estiveram sobre águas oceânicas com SST > 23ºC, até relativamente perto das costas (uma centena de quilómetros).









Podem trazer uma quantidade de água razoável.

Entretanto, note-se como o radar de Arouca apanha a virga sobre a AML, mas o radar de Coruche não vê essa precipitação. A visão deste radar mais próximo é mais fiável acerca do início da precipitação e da sua intensidade ao chegar ao solo.


----------



## efcm (11 Set 2022 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> As células da parte da frente fria, que vão passar sobre a AML na próxima madrugada, estiveram sobre águas oceânicas com SST > 23ºC, até relativamente perto das costas (uma centena de quilómetros).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pergunta de quem não percebe nada disto.

SST ? É o quê?

E quanto mais quente estiver a água do oceano, mais água as nuvens "absorvem" 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 20:45)

efcm disse:


> SST ? É o quê?



Abreviatura de Sea Surface Temperature (também se pode usar TSO, Temperatura Superficial Oceânica).

A humidade é o combustível principal para uma célula de chuva, e quanto mais quente estão as SST's maior é o combustível disponível na massa de ar sobre o oceano.

Entretanto, a animação das imagens do radar de Coruche mostra que o movimento das células é de SO para NE/NNE.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Set 2022 às 21:43)

Pensei que já estivesse a chover em Lisboa, mas afinal é virga.

Bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Set 2022 às 21:52)

Boa noite. Para já tudo calmo por aqui por Almada


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 22:22)

Vento de sul a intensificar, para refrescar a casa finalmente.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 22:33)

Arouca e Coruche não se entendem, na área de sobreposição cada um vê coisas que o outro não vê. Arouca vê um festival de virga aqui pela AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2022 às 22:35)

Com o cair da noite, o nevoeiro desprendeu do rio Tejo/oceano e começa a cerrar por Carnaxide. Com esta humidade dá vontade de tomar uns três banhos por dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 23:49)

Sistema de rega ligado    todos os anos o mesmo.

Muito vento fresco de sul, nevoeiro em altitude.


----------



## fhff (11 Set 2022 às 23:54)

A minha estação acusa 0,2 mm. A começar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Set 2022 às 00:22)

Boas.. Por Alfeizerão e São Martinho do Porto já começou a roncar  vão caindo uns pingos! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Set 2022 às 00:30)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boas.. Por Alfeizerão e São Martinho do Porto já começou a roncar  vão caindo uns pingos!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


Aqui em Almada ainda nada


----------



## A ver se chove (12 Set 2022 às 00:35)

No Campo Grande já começou a pingar


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2022 às 00:41)

No Montijo também está a pingar!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 00:45)

Confirmo alguns pingos por aqui também.
Céu totalmente encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de S.
Uns amenos 21°C e 96% de HR!!

Um bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 00:50)

Por aqui também já caem uns borrifos.


----------



## efcm (12 Set 2022 às 00:51)

Na Amadora, já começaram alguns pingos, se fosse a este ritmo a noite toda era bom para ir infiltrando.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 00:57)

Na Parede já passou dos 0.50 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2022 às 00:58)

Vai pingando por aqui, com vento a aumentar tb de intensidade. Não se ouviu trovões, por enquanto. A ver vamos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 00:59)

O cheiro 

Chove finalmente de uma frente fria decente, aleluia


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 01:08)

Começou agora mesmo na Parede a cair bem e com trovões bem longe!


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 01:14)

LMMS disse:


> Começou agora mesmo na Parede a cair bem e com trovões bem longe!



Já chove em Póvoa de Santa Iria, teve um pequeno período rápido e quase forte.

Não há qualquer registo de DEA no IPMA a distância compatível com audição (> 200 Km, às 00h42).







3,3 mm em Cascais.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 01:16)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade, já vai sendo moderada e certinha! 
Saudades de uma noite assim  
O vento também sopra um pouco mais intenso


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 01:21)

Peniche chove

Webcam Lagide, Baleal 
Ainda dá para ir vendo.








						Peniche | Lagide
					

Peniche é um dos centros do surf de Portugal. Do lado Sul da península fica a Baía, a Norte, temos a onda do Lagide. Uma esquerda que quebra com bastante regularidade e onde o crowd é uma constante!




					beachcam.meo.pt
				




Webcam Supertubos
Pouco ou nada se vê mas talvez amanhã, com luz do dia, a imagem esteja boa.








						Peniche | SuperTubos
					

A Praia de Supertubos (Medão Grande) em Peniche, é internacionalmente conhecida pelos seus tubos perfeitos. Palco de uma das etapas do WCT esta praia tem excelentes condições para o surf e bodyboard.




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 01:21)

De repente, em cinco minutos aparece isto no radar:


----------



## Mammatus (12 Set 2022 às 01:43)

Boa madrugada,

Os primeiros pingos (grossos) ditam o início do evento, e que o mesmo corresponda as expectativas do pessoal.

Uma coisa é certa, vai chover para nosso gáudio. É suficiente? Claro que não, mas é bem-vinda, e não é muito frequente tê-la na primeira quinzena de Setembro. 

21.1°C, vento fraco do quadrante S, madrugada abafada (20.0°C dewpoint e 94% humidade).

Bom seguimento a todos e que curtam o que resta da caliente Daniela...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Set 2022 às 02:02)

Aqui também já caiu qualquer coisa, que tinha a janela com uns pingos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 02:04)

Mal anoitecer, e depois dum final de tarde bem sinistro, o vento intensificou-se. Entretanto, por volta das 00:45 começaram a cair os primeiros pingos e agora já caem uns chuviscos. Há pouco ouvi uns trovões bem ao longe. A estação Wunderground de Vale de Cavala acumula 0,3 mm e a estação NETATMO da Aroeira 0,2 mm. 

PS: Chuva mais intensa agora. Já se ouve a cair no telhado.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Set 2022 às 02:08)

Chove bem agora, e já está tudo cheio de poças pela Costa de Caparica, pelo menos na minha zona.
Estou com um feeling, então preparei as galochas 

Vídeo de hoje ao final do dia! Quando o nevoeiro levantou.
Quero ver se consigo fazer um vídeo decente de trovoada estes dias, limpei a memoria quase toda do telemóvel


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 02:17)

Boa noite.
Por aqui ainda só registo 0,6mm de acumulado, veremos daqui a umas horas quanto acumulou. Bom seguimento para os que ficam!


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 02:31)

A RLC vai começando a receber células mais intensas, assim parece pela imagem de satélite de há 20 minutos/meia hora.
Entram pelo sudoeste, Cascais e/ou península de Setúbal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 03:09)

*5,1 mm *até agora por Belas, parou por enquanto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 03:09)

Acordei agora para ir à casa de banho. Está a chover bem...


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 03:25)

Começam a desenhar-se melhor no radar os ecos da precipitação forte que vem de SSO e vai entrar pela península de Setúbal e Oeste.
Não esquecer que o radar de Loulé não está a funcionar, portanto estes ecos só registados por Coruche, a mais de 200 Km, aparecem mais fracos do que a realidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 03:46)

Chove moderado agora e vento a intensificar também.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 03:48)

E chove moderado por Carnaxide também. Tão bom acordar com este som!


----------



## telegram (12 Set 2022 às 03:56)

Começa a chover por Coimbra. 

Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## casr26 (12 Set 2022 às 04:26)

Oeste com chuva bem regada, agora a abrandar um pouco...e já descobri que devo ter uma telha deslocada no telhado


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 04:54)

Belas 
12 mm


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 05:18)

Corre água pela rua, despejam as varandas, etc.
O movimento e evolução das células é muito rápido, os acumulados não têm tempo de se avolumar pois as células estão intervaladas.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 05:58)

Acumulados da rede IPMA na RLC desde o início do evento (entre as 23h e meia-noite de ontem):

























Na rede WU, zona sudoeste da RLC (até Torres Vedras)


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2022 às 06:18)

Em Caneças vou com 11,8mm.
A chuva tem caído fraca a moderada, sem grande intensidade, o que é óptimo para os solos.
Intensidade máxima até ao momento  de 13,2mm/h.


----------



## fhff (12 Set 2022 às 07:25)

11 mm acumulados na minha estação, desde a 00H00.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2022 às 07:28)

Alenquer caiu de tempos a tempos chuva moderada, mas já terminou. Foi sempre algo fraco durante a noite, acumulados devem ser discretos nesta zona. A ver vamos...


----------



## fhff (12 Set 2022 às 07:30)

jamestorm disse:


> Alenquer caiu de tempos a tempos chuva moderada, mas já terminou. Foi sempre algo fraco durante a noite, acumulados devem ser bem discretos nesta zona.


Segundo as Netamo do alto concelho de Alenquer, os acumulados andam pelos 5 mm.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Set 2022 às 07:37)

São 7:35, na minha Netatmo tenho registo de 7,7mm , Feijó Almada . 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2022 às 07:47)

Boas 
Aqui por Setúbal 20°C e 6,0mm até ao momento com chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 08:18)

Bom dia.
A madrugada rendeu 9,2mm aqui por Almada velha. Agora está a abrir um pouco e a chuva parou.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Noite bem regada por aqui, em regime de chuva fraca a moderada, pontualmente mais forte em alguns momentos, sem trovoada a registar.

Até ao momento *20,3 mm * Bem bom para começar! 
Agora mais calmo, com pausa na chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 09:03)

Bom dia!
Apesar da chuva até que está agradável na rua. Não se ponham a vestir casacos grossos! 
Céu a abrir neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2022 às 09:11)

fhff disse:


> Segundo as Netamo do alto concelho de Alenquer, os acumulados andam pelos 5 mm.


Obrigado, ainda não tinha ido ver a rede Netatmo.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Por casa já caiu bem, 11,9 mm até agora a humidade está quase nos 100%, deve estar abafado, temperatura aparente de 25°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 09:17)

tão bom que está, que saudades disto!!  a primeira frente deixou 4.4mm


----------



## Geopower (12 Set 2022 às 09:40)

Em Lisboa início  de manhã com chuva até às 8.30h.
Neste momento céu muito nublado
 Vento fraco de Sul.

Vista a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Mammatus (12 Set 2022 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Que maravilha de madrugada e início da manhã! 

A chuva caiu sem grande intensidade, mas é assim que se quer quando ocorrem estas primeiras chuvas.
Acumulado até ao momento de *9.09 mm*.

Cheiro a terra molhada... tão bom!

Condições actuais:







TiagoLC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Apesar da chuva até que está agradável na rua. Não se ponham a vestir casacos grossos!
> Céu a abrir neste momento.



É verdade! 
O pessoal veste casacos  quando começa estas primeiras chuvas, não obstante estarem temperaturas agradáveis. Não tarda muito para se sentirem como se estivessem numa sauna . Uma t-shirt ou uma camisa, consoante a indumentária permitida no local de trabalho, é mais do que suficiente.

A Daniela nasceu nos trópicos, portanto quanto menos roupa, melhor.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2022 às 10:07)

Boas!

Depois de duas semanas de férias, estou de volta a Rio Maior e ao trabalho. Todo o percurso desde a Azambuja até aqui feito sob chuva fraca/moderada numa bonita manhã bem outonal. De momento temos uma pausa na precipitação, mas deve vir lá mais.

Já tinha saudades deste tempo!


----------



## AndréGM22 (12 Set 2022 às 10:14)

Volta a chover por Almada, parece vir lá um bom corredor de células agora


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 10:23)

Chove a potes por Alvalade, Lisboa.


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 10:24)

Bom dia
Radar de Loulé acabou de voltar ao activo!


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 10:26)

StormRic disse:


> Não esquecer que o radar de Loulé não está a funcionar, portanto estes ecos só registados por Coruche, a mais de 200 Km, aparecem mais fracos do que a realidade.


Já está a funcionar! Deve ter sido agora mesmo.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2022 às 10:26)

Aqui tudo a passar ao lado agora, está um dia bem quente e húmido, 21,5ºC sem vento nenhum
 Chuva até agora 6,6mm


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 10:27)

Bela carga de água e o acumulado a subir bem, 15,5mm. Já tinha saudades deste tempo .


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2022 às 10:34)

Chove torrencialmente em Camarate.


----------



## A ver se chove (12 Set 2022 às 10:36)

TiagoLC disse:


> Chove a potes por Alvalade, Lisboa.



Chegou agora a Santa Iria, já corre água pela estrada. Pelo menos dá para lavar a rua.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2022 às 10:39)

Segundo o radar, tanta águinha a ficar no mar...bem que podia cair aqui!


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 10:45)

A ver se chove disse:


> Chegou agora a Santa Iria, já corre água pela estrada. Pelo menos dá para lavar a rua.


Que salto, deve estar a cair bem.. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Set 2022 às 10:47)

Bom dia 

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros fracos/chuvisco, acompanhados de rajadas moderadas. 
A estação apenas marca *1,8 mm*, pelo radar parece-me que apanhei com a parte mais fraca até agora 

Agora, chuviscos e rajadas de vento. Eco amarelo mesmo à porta 

T. Atual: *21,6ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: SW / 11,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2022 às 10:52)

20 mm por Cascais.
Vai chovendo moderado.
Maravilha.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 10:54)

E continua a chover bem. Acumulados a rondar os 20 mm em Lisboa, cidade.


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2022 às 11:08)

Em Santos há uma estação Davis no weatherlink que segue hoje com 33,2mm.
Aqui em Camarate está agora a abrandar, depois de períodos muito intensos de chuva.

Em Caneças a minha estação vai com 25,0mm. A somar.


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 11:09)

Webcams de Peniche com imagem bastante nítida

A norte - webcam lagide e baleal - vê-se toda a baia da praia de Peniche de Cima até ao Baleal 








						Peniche | Lagide
					

Peniche é um dos centros do surf de Portugal. Do lado Sul da península fica a Baía, a Norte, temos a onda do Lagide. Uma esquerda que quebra com bastante regularidade e onde o crowd é uma constante!




					beachcam.meo.pt
				




A sul - Webcam Supertubos - Vê-se toda a baía sul desde a praia do molhe leste (junto à entrada do porto de Peniche) até à Praia da Consolação.








						Peniche | SuperTubos
					

A Praia de Supertubos (Medão Grande) em Peniche, é internacionalmente conhecida pelos seus tubos perfeitos. Palco de uma das etapas do WCT esta praia tem excelentes condições para o surf e bodyboard.




					beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## hurricane (12 Set 2022 às 11:13)

Regiao de Lisboa bastante beneficiada. Já a regiao de Alcobaca, Leiria, tem sido fraco.


----------



## Pisfip (12 Set 2022 às 11:21)

Bom dia,
Acumulado escasso de 0,6mm.
Destaque para o vento que sopra com alguma intensidade com uma rajada mais forte já atingiu os 48km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2022 às 11:33)

Depois de uma pausa de alguns minutos, volta a chover muito forte por Lisboa. Acumulados a rondar os 30 mm já.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Set 2022 às 11:44)

Chove com muita intensidade em Arranhó / Arruda dos Vinhos


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2022 às 12:13)

EMA de G. Coutinho com 12,8mm das 10h às 11h. 
P. Rainha com 12,0mm.
Tapada da Ajuda com 10,0mm.

Em Caneças vou com 35,4mm acumulados hoje. Já é o dia mais chuvoso do ano, e pela primeira vez superei o acumulado de 10mm numa hora. (10,6mm das 11h às 12h).
Só aqui se vê o quão fraco foram os últimos meses.


----------



## JTavares (12 Set 2022 às 12:26)

Por Coimbra nada de especial. Pouco choveu esta noite, o chão está seco. Desilusão por aqui exceto no vento.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 12:29)

vai chovendo por aqui moderado


----------



## PapoilaVerde (12 Set 2022 às 12:38)

25,3 mm até às 12:36 no Feijó, Almada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2022 às 13:01)

Aqui uns míseros 7mm ainda, tendo em conta a distância para Lisboa e que vem tudo de sul está a ser um bocado fraco aqui ... Temperatura amena 21°C e vento fraco, a ver se a sorte muda um pouco para variar só


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2022 às 13:13)

Depois de mais um bom período de chuva moderada aqui em Rio Maior, voltámos a ter uma pausa agora. Que rico dia com 12.3mm acumulados!


----------



## RStorm (12 Set 2022 às 13:16)

Continuam os aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados de rajadas por vezes fortes.

As pessoas relataram-me que choveu com maior intensidade noutros pontos da cidade, típico de células localizadas e convectivas. 
Os acumulados assim o mostram, a minha estação segue nos *2,4 mm *e da Clima AML (a 2,5 Km em linha reta) já vai nos *7,6 mm *

Para o primeiro dia de chuva não está nada mal e a continuar a este ritmo, a água consegue infiltrar-se melhor nos solos 

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 89%
Vento: SW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## remember (12 Set 2022 às 13:20)

miguel disse:


> Aqui uns míseros 7mm ainda, tendo em conta a distância para Lisboa e que vem tudo de sul está a ser um bocado fraco aqui ... Temperatura amena 21°C e vento fraco, a ver se a sorte muda um pouco para variar só


Às vezes até com escassos km muda tudo... Lá por casa 4 estações próximas e acumulados diferentes, as do lado da encosta sem grande expressão, as perto do Rio Tejo com grandes acumulados... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (12 Set 2022 às 13:34)

Pausa para o almoço,
Sigo com 7.2mm
Esperamos para ver o que a tarde reserva.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 13:35)

Que bela manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes bastante intensos e frequentes!
Acumulados na cidade e arredores já ultrapassam os 30 mm. Alguns exemplos:

Amadora (centro): *36,2 mm *
Alfragide: *38,4 mm *
Tercena/Barcarena: *33,5 mm 

 *Tudo a escorrer bastante água, até dá gosto ver e não esperava tanto acumulado hoje!  
A ver o que reserva a tarde, que promete ser igualmente chuvosa... 

Vento moderado, com algumas rajadas, de S/SE


----------



## Aine (12 Set 2022 às 13:58)

Por Carrascal de Alvide, chove bem e com algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 14:15)

De novo a chover por Belas, já não via a calçada tão branca   
*34 mm *por aqui

Rede CLIMA.AML:
Lisboa (Carnide): *44,2 mm *
Odivelas:* 41,6 mm*
Amadora: *37,6 mm*
Loures:* 36,6 mm*
Almada: *36,2 mm*

Muitos modelos a acertar o dilúvio nesta faixa de Lisboa


----------



## Mammatus (12 Set 2022 às 14:26)

Lisboa e restante margem norte com o grosso da precipitação ao longo da manhã.

Aqui, o acumulado até ao momento é de *12.40 mm*.

23.0ºC, vento moderado do quadrante S.


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 14:30)

Almada velha, 24,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 14:32)

Peniche
A chuva deu folga à malta durante a hora do almoço. Entretanto, na última meia hora, voltou a chover e o vento intensificou com as rajadas a abanar bem as árvores. Durante a manhã esteve com muito menos intensidade.


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 14:35)

26mm na Parede até agora e está-se a preparar para receber mais uma chuvada!


----------



## efcm (12 Set 2022 às 14:36)

Tufao André disse:


> Que bela manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes bastante intensos e frequentes!
> Acumulados na cidade e arredores já ultrapassam os 30 mm. Alguns exemplos:
> 
> Amadora (centro): *36,2 mm *
> ...


Que estação segues em Alfragide?

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 14:41)

Colares está perto dos 40mm


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 14:42)

Vai caindo aguaceiros sucessivos por Coruche


----------



## fhff (12 Set 2022 às 14:46)

LMMS disse:


> Colares está dos 40mm


5 km para o interior, vou com 30 mm. Chuva forte agora entre a 13H30 e 14H30. Quase 12 mm na última hora. Vento a intensificar.


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 14:49)

A cair agora com alguma intensidade na Parede, puxada a vento!


----------



## MrCrowley (12 Set 2022 às 14:55)

LMMS disse:


> A cair agora com alguma intensidade na Parede, puxada a vento!


Confirmo. Igual em Oeiras.


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2022 às 15:39)

Candy disse:


> Webcams de Peniche com imagem bastante nítida
> 
> A norte - webcam lagide e baleal - vê-se toda a baia da praia de Peniche de Cima até ao Baleal
> 
> ...


É impressionante ver a alteração do estado do mar nos Supertubos desde esta manhã. 
Já na cam do Baleal, sempre que a cam roda para a esquerda (W), é bem visível como está o céu.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 15:54)

O máximo que caíu aqui na zona foram *8,1 mm em 10 minutos*. O acumulado do dia em Estacal vai em *30,2 mm*.

Em todo o perímetro da *Serra de Sintra* os acumulados atingem valores superiores a 30 mm e mesmo 40 mm. Finalmente!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 15:55)

efcm disse:


> Que estação segues em Alfragide?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Não é Alfragide, é na Reboleira que está a estação. Enganei-me no relato!


----------



## Stormlover (12 Set 2022 às 16:19)

Muito vento aqui na Caparica!
A chuva também foi muito intensa, alagou várias zonas mas estava eu bem ferradinho ainda a dormir xD.


Vídeo dos ventos


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 16:21)

*37 mm *e muito vento agora.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 16:23)

Stormlover disse:


> Muito vento aqui na Caparica!
> A chuva também foi muito intensa, alagou várias zonas mas estava eu bem ferradinho ainda a dormir xD.
> 
> 
> Vídeo dos ventos



Essa hora das 10h até pouco depois das 11h foi intensa numa estreita faixa que também passou pela Caparica.







Bom vídeo, como sempre


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Set 2022 às 18:28)

Belo final de tarde aqui em Lisboa. Sol a espreitar com vontade e a rega da madrugado e manhã deixaram um ar extremamente agradável. Ainda não acabou o evento pois não?


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 18:33)

pelos vistos os aguaceiros sucessivos foram mesmo só em Coruche, aqui meia duzia de km ao lado em casa na Fajarda, o acumulado mantém-se igual nos 5.2mm, a única diferença desde que abalei é que os vasos tão tombados do vento


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
Por questões pessoais não pude comentar, mas a manhã foi claramente chuvosa. A frente rendeu bem durante a madrugada, e os aguaceiros desde então têm sido também intensos. É uma pena que não tenha a estação meteorológica ativa, pois seria interessante ver o meu acumulado e compará-lo com o de outras estações em redor. Estes foram os acumulados nas estações amadoras Wunderground e NETATMO em redor de casa: 
- Vale de Cavala: 13,97 mm
- Vale Fetal: 40,11 mm
- Campo de Flores: 31,7 mm
- Torre da Caparica: 40,39 mm
- Seixal: 16,8 mm
- Aroeira: 22,42 mm
- Quinta da Queimada: 19,7 mm
- Quinta de São Nicolau: 25,86 mm
- Aldeia do Meco: 26,87 mm
- Santana: 16,46 mm
- Sampaio: 12,42 mm

Até ao momento, o grosso da precipitação passou a norte de uma linha entre a Praia da Rainha e o Feijó, vendo os acumulados de precipitação nas várias estações - veremos se continua a ser assim. Seja como for, estamos a falar de acumulados nos valores normais para setembro e o evento ainda está longe de terminar! Ainda assim, a seca continua a ser um problema gravíssimo: durante a manhã, Corroios chegou a ter algumas enxurradas localizadas devido à precipitação intensa, mas numa questão de horas até as ribeiras já secaram! 90% da água infiltrou-se rapidamente!!!  

Sobre a temperatura, tem sido um dia bem abafado, com uma sensação térmica de 25°C ao longo do dia devido à humidade relativa. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com 20,5°C e 88% de humidade relativa, mas já chegou a ter 99% de humidade durante a manhã.  

Veremos quando é que aparecem as próximas células!


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 18:35)

E abriu o céu! Belo sol.



Fotos tlm em trânsito...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Set 2022 às 18:48)

Mínima horária tropical por aqui, que conjugada com a humidade acima dos 90% muito me dificultou o sono. Choveu de madrugada e voltou a cair uma boa carga de água há cerca de uma hora, infelizmente o pluviómetro da estação do IPMA continua entupido, embora eles pareçam ter usado os dados da estação no relatório de agosto...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Set 2022 às 18:49)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Até ao momento, o grosso da precipitação passou a norte de uma linha entre a Praia da Rainha e o Feijó, vendo os acumulados de precipitação nas várias estações - veremos se continua a ser assim. Seja como for, estamos a falar de acumulados nos valores normais para setembro e o evento ainda está longe de terminar! Ainda assim, a seca continua a ser um problema gravíssimo: durante a manhã, Corroios chegou a ter algumas enxurradas localizadas devido à precipitação intensa, mas numa questão de horas até as ribeiras já secaram! 90% da água infiltrou-se rapidamente!!!


Por muito generoso que possa ser este evento em algumas zonas, claro que a seca vai continuar a ser grave. Serão precisos muitos dias de chuva para repor a água no solo, de forma a haver recuperação de cursos de água e afins. Com estes regime de grandes chuvadas em alguns locais, os cursos de água enxurram, mas passado algum tempo já estão secos novamente. Ainda assim, como é evidente, para o mês em questão é excelente ter esta oportunidade e esperemos que nos próximos meses não volte o bloqueio e possa continuar a haver um atenuar da seca.
Não estou a dizer que é o teu caso, mas há quem pense que são 2 ou 3 dias de chuva que vão resolver a seca.
Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 19:01)

chove mais agora, talvez a última linha do dia?


----------



## fernandinand (12 Set 2022 às 19:06)

Por aqui valores de precipitação muito fracos, longe das previsões...no dia 8 choveu bem mais!


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2022 às 19:13)

Aqui apenas 9,2mm  rajada máxima 48km/h nada de tempestades  trovoada 0


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 19:41)

Já começa a choraminguice 
Se acham pouco o que choveu aí podem trocar esses valores pelos meus!


----------



## fhff (12 Set 2022 às 20:37)

30 mm por aqui, em Sintra. Maiores acumulados entre as 13H-14H30. O Lizandro já corre!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 20:38)

Parece que entretanto vêm aí mais aguaceiros. Penso ter ouvido um trovão ao longe...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 20:42)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Penso ter ouvido um trovão ao longe...


São claramente trovões.


----------



## tucha (12 Set 2022 às 21:18)

Aqui por Lisboa haverá trovoadas de madrugada??? 
Há tanto tempo que sonho com uma boa trovoada...


----------



## tucha (12 Set 2022 às 21:21)

StormRic disse:


> E abriu o céu! Belo sol.
> Ver anexo 2189
> Fotos tlm em trânsito...


Abriu sim, aqui pelos Olivais Norte até vi 2 arco iris...lindooos...vamos ter trovoadas aqui por Lisboa de madrugada??? 
Já tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada eheheh


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Set 2022 às 21:33)

tucha disse:


> Abriu sim, aqui pelos Olivais Norte até vi 2 arco iris...lindooos...vamos ter trovoadas aqui por Lisboa de madrugada???
> Já tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada eheheh


Diria amanhã com o aquecimento diurno.


----------



## Jopiro (12 Set 2022 às 21:38)

tucha disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa haverá trovoadas de madrugada???
> Há tanto tempo que sonho com uma boa trovoada...


Segundo as previsões do IPMA deverá haver atividade elétrica a partir das 3:00H UTC.
Vamos ver se acertam, pois a previsão é cada vez mais complicada.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2022 às 21:55)

_*11,82 mm*_ aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho, segundo a rede Netatmo. Não foi extraordinário, mas muito fixe porque ainda há pouco era seca a perder de vista. 
Resta saber como vão ser as próximas horas, que continue a chover!!


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2022 às 22:05)

Boa noite.
Até agora o acumulado cifra-se nos 24,6mm (nada mau) a pressão atmosférica mantém-se baixa,1002mb.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2022 às 22:05)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento. Um vendaval também a acompanhar...


----------



## LMMS (12 Set 2022 às 22:07)

Neste momento trovoada ao largo de Peniche, vai entrar a norte de Peniche.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 22:23)

elah, aguaceiro fortito, o radar nem mostra tanto, mas ainda bem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 22:58)

Boa noite pessoal,

Não estive por casa, voltei com a chuva  Acumulou no meu quintal até ao momento 13.5mm  Mas no caminho para casa passei pelo Alentejo , e em Ferreira do Alentejo apanhei chuva como não via chover há muitos anos


----------



## Pisfip (12 Set 2022 às 23:03)

Boa noite 
Já se viu alguns ️ na Praia das Paredes da Vitória. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 23:42)

Duas linhas de instabilidade a afectar a RLC desde há cerca de hora e meia.
A linha mais a Oeste já vinha formada ao largo da costa; a outra mais a Leste tem nascido do impulso da Arrábida.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2022 às 23:44)

Para 1° dia de evento, foi um fartote de chuva por vezes forte e frequente desde a madrugada! A partir do meio da tarde, foi diminuindo a frequência e até houve abertas. 
Agora a noite, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos e curtos sem significado. Têm passado mais a oeste.

Acumulados de *39,6 mm *e *39,1 mm *em 2 estações WU na cidade! 

Destaque para o vento bastante forte ao longo da tarde e noite!! 
20,5°C


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2022 às 23:48)

mais forte a passar de raspão a oeste, vai caindo uma chuva fraca


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2022 às 23:58)

Chove copiosamente à cerca de 5 minutos, acumulado disparou para os 21.6mm   Célula ganhou pujança com a orografia da serra


----------



## casr26 (13 Set 2022 às 00:04)

Aqui na zona Oeste vai chovendo com alguma intensidade a rasgos, veio mais uma pancada de água e acalmou agora, tem sido assim nas últimas 2 horas +/-


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 00:06)

Boa noite pessoal,



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chove copiosamente à cerca de 5 minutos, acumulado disparou para os 21.6mm   Célula ganhou pujança com a orografia da serra



Tem bom aspecto o radar, mas por aqui só deverá passar a parte mais fraca desse aguaceiro.







Hoje a fábrica de aguaceiros a SW de Cascais foi sempre a bombar, e como eles tomavam a direcção SW-NE, as zonas de Sintra, Cascais, Oeiras e Lisboa, esta última sobretudo durante o período da manhã, foram as que registaram maiores acumulados.

Por aqui o acumulado foi modesto, *14.20 mm*. De tarde então choveu pouquíssimo, houve inclusive períodos de boas abertas.
Tendo em conta a direcção predominante da circulação (SW-NE), para ter alguma animação aqui os aguaceiros teriam que entrar ali pelo Cabo Espichel/Sesimbra.

Extremos do dia: *24.2ºC* / *20.6ºC*





Sigo com 20.9ºC.
19.4ºC dewpoint e 91% humidade.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2022 às 00:11)

Aqui acaba como começou com tudo a passar ao lado .. dia acaba com uns fracos 9mm e vento moderado a forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 00:12)

Termino com *45,5 mm*, facilmente o dia mais chuvoso deste ano.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 00:35)

ainda deu para subir um pouco para 8.8mm ontem

0.4mm depois da meia noite


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2022 às 00:39)

Boa noite

Os aguaceiros diminuiram de frequência durante a tarde, voltando ao início da noite, sempre curtos e rápidos. Com as rajadas a atrapalhar, a estação não tem conseguido registar tudo como deve ser 
O acumulado de ontem manteve-se nos *2,4 mm* e hoje segue nos *0,3 mm*. 

De resto, o céu abriu no final do dia e o vento tem soprado com intensidade. 

Esta chuvinha tem sido uma verdadeira dádiva, que embora não seja muita, é muita bem vinda 
O ridículo deste evento é eu chegar agora a casa e ver grande parte dos jardins da cidade com a rega ligada __

T. Atual: *20,7°C *
HR: 99% 
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 00:40)

Duas trovoadas na linha de instabilidade Rio Maior - Leiria - Figueira da Foz:











O "olho" da ex-Danielle está ali mesmo ao largo, no centro daquelas bandas concênticas.

As duas estações debaixo da trovoada de Rio Maior, (Rio Maior e Alcobertas) inauguraram o novo dia legal, (apenas 45 minutos) com mais de 9 mm e 14 mm, respectivamente.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2022 às 00:42)

Relâmpagos para o lado da Figueira


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 00:43)

reparei agora que está algo ventoso lá fora, talvez por causa do aguaceiro algo forte que está de raspão


----------



## Brites (13 Set 2022 às 00:44)

Boa noite! Confirmo uns flashes a aumentar de frequência em Pombal, parece distante mas a festa está a ficar animada 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (13 Set 2022 às 00:53)

Chove torrencialmente com trovoada audível é visível de vários quadrantes 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 00:56)

Trovoada a sueste da Figueira da Foz:











Eco laranja sobre o Louriçal









Todas as linhas de células em perfeita rotação em torno do centro da ex-Danielle.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 00:58)

aguaceiro forte


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 01:02)

shee, granda temporal neste momento com boa chuva tocada a vento


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 01:22)

já deu para subir para 6mm depois da meia noite, já não estou muito longe do acumulado de ontem


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2022 às 01:50)

Caiu agora uma chuvada monumental em Peniche.
(e um calor do caraças dentro de casa)


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 02:04)

O filme do radar de Coruche até à 1h de hoje:




david 6 disse:


> shee, granda temporal neste momento com boa chuva tocada a vento



Células de ecos amarelos são pontualmente fortes, mas bastante localizadas, passou uma mesmo aí por cima.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:24)

Novas células a chegar ao litoral do Oeste. Peniche vai receber...






O centro da ex-Danielle está no canto superior esquerdo da imagem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 05:06)

*14,5 mm* em Tomar, da meia-noite à uma.






É um dos acumulados que ainda não aparece no registo diário já publicado. 
Provavelmente houve hora em falta ao longo do dia e por isso não contabilizam o total do dia.

E hoje os valores já são excelentes logo na primeira hora (utc):
17,0 mm Cantanhede
12,3 mm Soure
10,2 mm em Tomar, novamente. Só nestas duas horas vão 24,7 mm.






E continuam a entrar células e a formarem-se também em terra:






Notável a "vírgula" do centro da depressão.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2022 às 07:32)

9,5 mm acumulados desde a meia-noite, cerca de 40 mm desde o início do evento,ontem.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 07:39)

Trovoada!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 07:51)

Chuva forte


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2022 às 08:01)

Bom dia

O dia começa com boas abertas e torres no horizonte, que saudades que eu tinha destas vistas 
O acumulado de hoje segue nos *4,8 mm*, acordei algumas vezes com a chuva a bater na janela.
O vento abrandou, apenas se sente na passagem das células.

T. Atual: *20,6°C *
HR: 80%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Por Alvalade algum Sol e a ver navios neste momento, com células nos quadrantes Este e Oeste.




1663053104339 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663053104304 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663053104265 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## MrCrowley (13 Set 2022 às 08:51)

Ouço roncos de trovoada em Oeiras, e o radar tem alguns ecos amarelos.


----------



## Aine (13 Set 2022 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

caiu agora uma bela chuvada, com vento e uns trovões...


----------



## Tufao André (13 Set 2022 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Madrugada com menos chuva, apenas 1 mm acumulado até ao momento.
Muita instabilidade a rondar, com bons desenvolvimentos no quadrante leste e oeste! 
19,8°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 09:04)

O comboio de células tem-se estado a aproximar muito lentamente, céu a fechar mas ainda não chove em Alvalade.




1663056046629 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663056046579 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2022 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Grande chuvada neste momento, pelo Cacém! A mais intensa deste evento, até agora. E já consegui ouvir um trovão! 

Temperatura na ordem dos 20ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2022 às 09:13)

Trovão bem forte à instantes. Chove bem...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 09:13)

Trovoada por Alvalade.


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Chuva forte e vento forte neste momento em Camarate.
Trovoada!

Em Caneças o rain rate está nos 102mm/h.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Também ouvi o trovão, ainda que longínquo.

O radar está bom!


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2022 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Chove moderado a forte em Lisboa. Vento moderado de Sul. Trovão audível à poucos minutos atrás.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2022 às 09:20)

Vou a passar em Odivelas agora, ouvi- se um forte trovão e cai um peso de água!!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 09:21)

Boas!

O radar não engana, chuva por vezes bem forte aqui em Rio Maior. Apanhei alguma chuva pelo caminho, mas está muito escuro e chuvoso aqui do que estava na Azambuja quando saí de lá.  

O acumulado por aqui estava nos 15,7mm na ultima atualização, mas deverá subir rapidamente com a chuvada que está a cair.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2022 às 09:21)

E mais outro, está aqui a norte da Ramada a trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 09:21)

Viaduto Duarte Pacheco: Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 09:21)

Raios visíveis a cair na zona de Loures.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2022 às 09:23)

Novo trovão intenso agora mesmo. Continua a chuva moderada! 

PS: Que temporal desgraçado! Há muito que não via isto e já tinha saudades...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2022 às 09:27)

Mas que temporal 

Acabei de ver umas chapas de zinco a voar, nem sei de onde vieram.

Tempo escuro, muito escuro, chuva muito forte e vento muito forte


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 09:27)

Trovões cada vez mais próximos 

Imagens de satélite, o centro parece estar a oeste da Galiza.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 09:29)

Está caótico por Lisboa. As estradas são rios. Continua a chuva torrencial. Muitos flashes.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2022 às 09:30)

Trovoada no Montijo!


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 09:31)

E vão *19,4mm* em Caneças em minutos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2022 às 09:32)

Vários trovões bem intenso têm caído e fazem abanar a casa. Continua a chuva torrencial...


----------



## meko60 (13 Set 2022 às 09:33)

Bom dia.
Estava a ver que não eramos contemplados com uma trovoadazita. Choveu bem há pouco, 3,6mm de acumulado.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia, 

Cova da Piedade poupada desta vez. Apesar do enorme aparato, ficou nos 5.2mm e rr de 90/mm/h.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 09:37)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O radar não engana, chuva por vezes bem forte aqui em Rio Maior. Apanhei alguma chuva pelo caminho, mas está muito escuro e chuvoso aqui do que estava na Azambuja quando saí de lá.
> 
> O acumulado por aqui estava nos 15,7mm na ultima atualização, mas deverá subir rapidamente com a chuvada que está a cair.



Continua a chuva por vezes muito forte!  

Trovoadas, que tivesse dado conta ainda não tivemos nesta manhã.


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2022 às 09:38)

Trovoada por aqui com 5/10minutos de chuva intensa, agora chuviscos.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Set 2022 às 09:40)

Chuva torrencial em Arranhó (Arruda dos Vinhos) vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Ouço trovoada mas parece que vêm da zona de Loures


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 09:43)

Acalmou por Lisboa. Já apanhei uma bela molha para começar bem a manhã.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 09:44)

MSantos disse:


> Continua a chuva por vezes muito forte!
> 
> Trovoadas, que tivesse dado conta ainda não tivemos nesta manhã.



Chuva torrencial em Rio Maior! Há muito que não via chover assim!! Parece frase feita, mas é literal! Esta a cair uma carga de água enorme aqui!


----------



## fog (13 Set 2022 às 09:44)

Na zona das Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, chuva torrencial e trovoada por mais de meia hora. Abrandou a partir das 09:42.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 09:45)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2022 às 09:45)




----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2022 às 09:46)

Estou na zona da moita, chuva forte e trovoada


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2022 às 09:47)

Agora chuva mais fraca e tempo um pouco mais claro.
O vento mantem-se.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 09:49)

Mais do mesmo por Lisboa


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2022 às 09:53)

Northern Lights disse:


>


Os carros parece que deslizam!


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2022 às 09:53)

Em Caneças foram 16,6mm em 15 minutos! 23,2mm neste aguaceiro e trovoada.
Rain rate máximo nos 132,4mm/h.

O dia segue com 25,0mm
O mês com 67,8mm.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Set 2022 às 09:54)

Trovões e relâmpagos visíveis no Montijo provenientes da célula que está por cima de Vila Franca de Xira.. Continua a chover moderado sem grande intensidade mas certinha


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 09:56)

chuva forte pro aqui também


----------



## meko60 (13 Set 2022 às 09:57)

Tudo acalmou, vento, chuva e trovoada. A pressão atmosférica em subida (lenta),1003,5mb.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 09:59)

trovoada agora!


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2022 às 10:01)

Northern Lights disse:


>


Isto é na Ajuda. Toda esta água vai parar a Belém.
Nem quero pensar como tudo ficou "lá em baixo".

Mais cá em cima no edificio onde trabalho, ficámos sem a cobertura de uma área de lazer e a água entrou dentro da sala de entrada do edifício.

Foram momentos complicados.

A Calçada da Ajuda está cheia de pedras e areia. Muito trabalho para as equipas de limpeza nas próximas horas.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 10:06)

Agora está mais calmo, mas nada comparado ao que se passou, por exemplo, em Lisboa.

Acumulado segue nos *20.29 mm*.

Pelas 06:40 caiu um forte aguaceiro, *51.59 mm/h* de rain rate máximo, mas eu não dei conta.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 10:06)

que temporal!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 10:11)

dilúvio de água!!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2022 às 10:12)

Finalmente um período de chuva digno de registo por aqui!! foi 10minutos bem intensos de chuva, mas trovoada zero, apenas um trovão muito distante.
 Acumulados desde as 00h 12,8mm metade nos últimos minutos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 10:19)

*28.4mm*, chuva a enfraquecer, mas supostamente isto foi uma trovoada que se formou à frente dessa linha que afetou o litoral, essa linha ainda vem agora a seguir


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2022 às 10:21)

david 6 disse:


> dilúvio de água!!


A lezíria e a charneca do Tejo ficam bem regadas hoje!  Bem precisam!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2022 às 10:28)

Pausa na precipitação em Rio Maior. Mas que manhã chuvosa! Por aqui já nos 34.2mm!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 10:31)

e lá vem agora a linha, chuva a ficar mais forte novamente e com algum vento


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 10:58)

agora sim chuva parou, agora vou trabalhar, acumulado vou com *33.6mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 12:37)

Lisboa com as estradas modo rio, quem díria?  

Estava a dormir e não ouvi nada (sono pesado), Belas segue com 19 mm hoje. Parece acalmar agora.

A estrada principal daqui tem marcas de lama e terra, sarjetas estão abertas, pelo que quase certo que inundou o que é normal estando num leito de cheia.


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2022 às 13:20)

Depois da trovoada, seguiram-se aguaceiros moderados com rajadas até final da manhã na Moita.
Aqui pelo Montijo a parte intensa deve ter passado ao lado, o acumulado mexeu até aos *6 mm*. Já na Clima.AML, segue nos *14,4 mm*. 

Por agora, boas abertas de sol e vento em geral fraco de SW. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos traz, mas para já, parece que vamos ter uma pausa 
Esta manhã já deu para matar saudades 

T. Atual: *24,1ºC *
HR: 70%
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.
O destaque neste momento é o vento forte de sudoeste. Com cada rajada...
Penso que o pior já passou aqui para o nosso cantinho. O tempo deverá melhorar gradualmente.


----------



## dASk (13 Set 2022 às 14:30)

RStorm disse:


> Depois da trovoada, seguiram-se aguaceiros moderados com rajadas até final da manhã na Moita.
> Aqui pelo Montijo a parte intensa deve ter passado ao lado, o acumulado mexeu até aos *6 mm*. Já na Clima.AML, segue nos *14,4 mm*.
> 
> Por agora, boas abertas de sol e vento em geral fraco de SW. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos traz, mas para já, parece que vamos ter uma pausa
> ...


Vieste à largada?


----------



## Pisfip (13 Set 2022 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui regime de aguaceiros, de vez em quando mais fortes. Temp. 22.4
Acumulado do evento até ao momento 40.5mm 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (13 Set 2022 às 14:40)

Entre as 9h e as 9h30 foi um período de grande instabilidade, com chuva muito forte e acompanhada por alguma trovoada!! 
A caminho do trabalho, em Alfragide, apanhei em cheio a linha de instabilidade  
Não via nada com tanta chuva e observei alguns relâmpagos! 

Acumulados a rondar os 14 mm pela Amadora, mas acredito que muito localmente pode ter acumulado mais! Muitos lençóis de água e pequenas inundações pelo caminho...

Tudo mais calmo agora, com um aumento da intensidade do vento!


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2022 às 15:03)

dASk disse:


> Vieste à largada?


Sim


----------



## Aine (13 Set 2022 às 15:07)

acabou de cair mais uma carga de água, tocada a vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 15:12)

Pequeno filme do radar de Coruche mostra que a célula se intensificou mesmo sobre Lisboa e expandiu-se a partir daí no seu movimento para NNE. A mesma linha foi também produzir o dilúvio sobre Rio Maior (34,7 mm acumulados hoje até às 11h)


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2022 às 15:27)

Boa tarde. Após uma manhã com aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada para matar saudades, eis que a tarde se apresenta com céu pouco nublado. O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, com rajadas de Sudoeste, que já partiram muitos ramos de árvores aqui da zona. Continua o tempo abafado, 23,4ºC por esta altura com 81% de humidade, e pressão nos 1005,8hpa.

Entretanto a minha app (Today Weather) tem estado a avisar-me para um novo agravamento para esta noite e madrugada, com a intensificação dos aguaceiros fortes, e depois a partir de Domingo. Venha a tão desejada chuvinha!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2022 às 15:34)

Depois da chuvada monumental, acompanhada de trovoada, desta manhã, pouco ou nada choveu entretanto. Com algumas células a passar ao lado, estive sempre a ver navios, ou melhor, aviões! 




1663079099412 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663079099425 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663079099400 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663079099386 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2022 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, 
É realmente uma pena que não tenha a estação meteorológica ativa, sobretudo nesta situação em que o grosso da precipitação passou exatamente por cima da minha casa e, desta vez, numa linha entre a Praia Dezanove, o Barreiro e o Afonsoeiro. Pelo que vi cair, foram certamente mais de 10 mm durante a manhã que, adicionando a um aguaceiro bem forte às seis da manhã que nem me apercebi de que tinha ocorrido, dá certamente um acumulado superior a 20 mm hoje. Setembro segue já com quase 30 mm, senão mesmo acima desse valor - maravilha! 

Entretanto o início da tarde foi ameno e ventoso, com boas abertas - a temperatura chegou inclusive aos 24,8ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira. No entanto, o céu voltou a ficar nublado e a temperatura caiu ligeiramente para os 23,6ºC. O vento também diminuiu ligeiramente - segunda ronda de aguaceiros de hoje?


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2022 às 17:05)

Aqui o acumulado desde ontem vai nos 22mm tendo em conta os arredores é muito pouco!! trovoada devo ser dos únicos que não teve direito, mas aqui já é habitual... a ver o que resta nas próximas horas que cada vez será menos. 

21,4ºC
12,8mm


----------



## meko60 (13 Set 2022 às 18:00)

O acumulado destes 2 dias é de 28,2mm, nada de significativo relativamente ao que parecia vir aí com a Danielle.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 18:44)

Estas novas linhas de instabilidade só devem afectar a RLC do litoral sintrense para norte.







Entretanto, célula forte a passar sobre o maciço calcário estremenho, Minde naquela altura, a caminho de Ourém, movimento para NE/NNE, ligeira intensificação, sem trovoada até ao momento:


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 19:14)

StormRic disse:


> Estas novas linhas de instabilidade só devem afectar a RLC do litoral sintrense para norte.


eu acho que pode afetar regiões um pouco mais a sul disso, até porque os modelos também preveem uma linha a entrar à noite que, olhando satélite, muito provavelmente deve ser essa


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 19:15)

acumulado aqui de *49.6mm   *eu agora quero os meus 50 senão parece mal :C


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 19:18)

Bem eu é que não ia andar de barco no Tejo hoje   

Os swells conseguiam atirar água ao Cais do Sodré repetidamente, vento de SW bem forte e água castanha junto à margem:






Fazendo a linha de Cascais, água também castanha, ondas bem picadas de 2-3 metros que metem respeito a quem faz o passeio marítimo.


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2022 às 19:43)

Final de tarde com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a W-SW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2022 às 20:35)

Por Alenquer - segundo a estação Netatmo perto de minha casa - tivemos *19,23mm*, quase totalidade feita ainda de manhã. É um valor já interessante!
Espero que ainda chova mais nas próximas horas e amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 20:49)

david 6 disse:


> eu acho que pode afetar regiões um pouco mais a sul disso, até porque os modelos também preveem uma linha a entrar à noite que, olhando satélite, muito provavelmente deve ser essa



Estava a pensar só nas horas imediatas, mas também acho agora que tens razão, aquilo vai descaindo um pouco para sul:
Nesta altura começa a atingir o Cabo da Roca e a Serra, movimento das células para nordeste com deriva da linha para ESE.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2022 às 21:26)

Parece que vamos ter chuva por aqui nas proximas horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 21:31)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2022 às 21:44)

Boa noite. Por Almada ainda nada de chuva


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

Mais um comboio de aguaceiros a caminho da AML.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Bem eu é que não ia andar de barco no Tejo hoje*
> 
> Os swells conseguiam atirar água ao Cais do Sodré repetidamente, vento de SW bem forte e água castanha junto à margem:
> 
> ...



Fiz a travessia do Tejo muitas vezes com essas condições de ondulação, associadas a vento forte, nos meus tempos de faculdade.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 21:54)

TiagoLC disse:


> Que chuvada por Carnaxide!





Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um comboio de aguaceiros a caminho da AML.



Que venha ela, isto aqui já evaporou quase tudo, só restam umas poças lamacentas nas covas do terreno mais baixo.

Esta linha de instabilidade, que há cerca de três horas estava mesmo paralela à costa da RLC, parece disposta a varrer toda a região sem excepções.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2022 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> Que venha ela, isto aqui já evaporou quase tudo, só restam umas poças lamacentas nas covas do terreno mais baixo.
> 
> Esta linha de instabilidade, que há cerca de três horas estava mesmo paralela à costa da RLC, parece disposta a varrer toda a região sem excepções.


Exacto, não choveu nada durante a tarde, pelo contrário predominaram boas abertas. O sol ainda tem "força" para favorecer a evaporação. As superfícies secam rapidamente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2022 às 22:06)

Boa noite pessoal,

Acumulado diário segue nos 7.8mm , todo ele feito de manhã, e acompanhado de uns belos trovões   Evento segue com 32.7mm   Ainda espero mais qualquer coisa para esta noite, vamos ver  Era muito importante que aquela cut-off que os modelos vão vendo como possibilidade a SW para  a próxima semana não  desapareça das previsões


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 22:09)

Mammatus disse:


> Exacto, não choveu nada durante a tarde, pelo contrário predominaram boas abertas. O sol ainda tem "força" para favorecer a evaporação. As superfícies secam rapidamente.



O sol esteve mesmo muito forte durante as grandes abertas da tarde. Produziu aquela sensação tropical.

Neste momento passou uma grande rega pela Serra de Sintra:
















As estações à volta tinham ficado assim um bocado aquém do que se desejava, em face do dilúvio lisboeta.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2022 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> Neste momento passou uma grande rega pela Serra de Sintra:


É facto, choveu forte durante uns 15 minutos.
Ausência praticamente de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 22:15)

Dilúvio autêntico


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 22:30)

Colares já subiu o acumulado de 9,7 mm para 21,5 mm


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2022 às 22:31)

Em Lisboa vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2022 às 22:36)

Vai chovendo bem, sem extremos. Vento moderado com rajadas de SO.


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2022 às 22:40)

Geopower disse:


> Em Lisboa vai chovendo fraco.


Neste momento chuva moderada. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Pisfip (13 Set 2022 às 22:42)

Bela noite de chuva pelo litoral centro, 
O acumulado subiu para os 30mm e não parece ficar por aqui. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 22:48)

Amadora com 17,8 mm em meia-hora upaupa


----------



## remember (13 Set 2022 às 23:01)

Depois das noticias de Massama de hoje, verifiquei que continua agreste por lá a estação por trás do Intermarche de Belas/Massama já leva quase 80mm lá por casa volta a chover, já quase com 17 mm hoje

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2022 às 23:08)

Boas, 

Ontem 33 mm
Hoje 24 mm e vai chovendo bem.
É uma pena isto não continuar 1 ou 2 semanas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 23:13)

Grande chuvada que caíu aqui na Póvoa.
Continua mas fraca a moderada.



remember disse:


> lá por casa volta a chover, já quase com 17 mm hoje



Estacal subiu dos 15,5 da manhã para *28,7 mm* até ao momento.
Vialonga às 20h ainda tinha só 8,6 mm, agora tem *18,8 mm*.

Um pouco mais longe, para Sul, Sto Antº dos Cavaleiros subiu mais cerca de 12 mm, leva *36,4 mm* do dia.
No Infantado em Loures pouco subiu, está em *31,0 mm*.
Sacavém subiu 6 mm, fica com *25,2 mm*.

Para Norte, Cardosas (V.F.Xira) tem* 32,0 mm*.
Arruda dos Vinhos* (WU) 27,7 mm*, mas a EMA do IPMA só marca *10,9 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (13 Set 2022 às 23:28)

A tarde trouxe mais alguns aguaceiros, mas ao início da noite surgiram uns aguaceiros fortes mesmo aqui por cima antes da linha de instabilidade chegar!
Com a chegada da linha, foi mais um episódio de chuva muito intensa, tendo o acumulado disparado para os *39,4 mm *no centro da Amadora!! Aqui mais perto de casa, *33,3 mm *


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 23:40)

Continua bem animado, quanto a chuva, aqui pela AML a norte do Tejo .
A sul nem por isso .


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2022 às 23:46)

Por Alenquer - Alto Concelho o dia termina então com 22,02 mm  (Netatmo). Um último aguaceiro há pouco mais de uma hora fechou a contagem por hoje.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2022 às 23:48)

À cerca de uma hora que chove pr Coimbra, sempre moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2022 às 23:50)

A cair bem por Coimbra, sempre certinha. Uma maravilha para os solos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2022 às 23:55)

vai chovendo moderado a fraco aqui, mais forte a passar a norte


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2022 às 00:06)

ainda deu 0.4 antes da meia noite portanto consegui chegar aos *50mm   *


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2022 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> Depois das noticias de Massama de hoje, verifiquei que continua agreste por lá a estação por trás do Intermarche de Belas/Massama já leva quase 80mm lá por casa volta a chover, já quase com 17 mm hoje
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Eu acompanho essa estação do bairro da Anta desde que existe e nunca teve valores de precipitação reais, está sempre ao dobro das de Belas. É para ignorar. Se fossem 83 mm o Jamor já estava a sair das margens lol

O caso de Massamá é simplesmente o que acontece quando caem 20 mm em questão de minutos numa área que é toda impermeável. Obviamente que a rede de esgotos não aguenta e a água segue o rumo primitivo, que é ir para a ribeira das Jardas (sendo Massamá em planalto, a única forma é a água ir a alta velocidade até ao viaduto do IC19). O mesmo aconteceu em Belas, não tão grave porque a ribeira está mesmo ao lado para levar com a água toda. Para além de que as sargetas ficam todas entupidas com lixo de meses de não chove, eu vi com os meus próprios olhos dezenas entupidas de folhas, etc.

Destaques da Rede CLIMA.AML dia 13.09:
Amadora & Loures: *39,6 mm*
Odivelas: *38,6 mm*

Por aqui termino com 39,4 mm, muito semelhante aos da rede.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2022 às 00:14)

Nada de chuva a mais de 15horas, aqui tem passado ao lado o evento, apenas de registo a chuvada de 10 minutos de Terça de manhã, de resto nada a registar.
 Noite calma e amena, estão ainda 20,4ºC 
22mm desde a madrugada de Segunda...


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2022 às 00:32)

Boa noite 

A tarde foi ventosa e com boas abertas, tirando um ou outro curto aguaceiro a passar de raspão, sem acumulação. 

O total do evento por aqui segue nos 8,4 mm.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 00:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Destaques da Rede CLIMA.AML dia 13.09:
> Amadora & Loures: *39,6 mm*
> Odivelas: *38,6 mm*
> 
> Por aqui termino com 39,4 mm, muito semelhante aos da rede.


Forte chuvada há instantes em Odivelas.
A estação de Odivelas-AML soma 9mm desde as 0h.
Ontem foram 38,6mm e na 2ªfeira 42,2mm. Ou seja o evento segue com 89,8mm.

Em Caneças terminei o dia com 44,2mm. 2ªfeira foram 42,4mm.
Ou seja 86,6mm em dois dias.

Aqui no concelho, e no que toca a precipitação, a Danielle superou todas as expectativas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2022 às 00:51)

vai caindo chuva fraca persistente e já não deve passar muito disto, nesta linha


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 00:57)

Chuvada monumental na alta Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2022 às 01:12)

Boas pessoal,

O final da madrugada e manhã fizeram as despesas do dia. Durante a tarde não choveu, pelo contrário, foi caracterizada por largos de períodos de abertas. As poças geradas pelas chuvas da manhã rapidamente sucumbiram mal o sol forte e quente apareceu.

O vento soprou predominantemente de SW moderado a forte, com rajadas, sobretudo durante a tarde.

Extremos do dia: *24.5°C* / *19.9°C*
Acumulado: *21.59 mm*






Neste momento está a chover fraco, a precipitação mais forte tem persistido na margem norte desde o final da noite.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 03:57)

Só porque é um regalo ver e ouvir isto ( e sentir). As saudades já eram muitas.
Não há notícias de inundações locais.


*Estacal* acumulou cerca de 10 mm em 45 minutos, desta célula que depois passou aqui na Póvoa; acumulado de hoje até ao momento é *11,9 mm*.
Em *Vialonga *esta célula passou mesmo em cima e produziu *7,9 mm em cinco minutos* incluídos nos *10,7 mm em 10 minutos*; acumulado de hoje está em *20,6 mm*.

Esta precipitação identificou bem a passagem desta frente oclusa:


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2022 às 05:41)

Pelo radar ninguém diria mas tem estado a chover bem esta noite por aqui! Vou com 7,6mm desde as 00h..


----------



## jamestorm (14 Set 2022 às 07:38)

Ainda choveu bem durante a noite, ouviram -se umas boas descargas. Desde a meia noite o acumulado vai nos *8,56 mm. *


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2022 às 07:54)

Por aqui segundo a estação da escola do Algueirão o total de precipitação dos últimos 3 dias vai em 79 mm.


			https://clima.aml.pt/page/publico/station/31/dashboard


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2022 às 09:15)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva esta manhã em Odivelas. A CRIL, entre as 8h30 e as 9h estava um caos. Um trajecto que faço em 5-10min hoje demorei 30min. Muita chuva, acidentes, muita água na estrada, visibilidade muito reduzida.

Odivelas - AML segue com 18,8mm hoje. 99,6mm este mês.
Caneças com 15,0mm hoje e 102mm este mês. Não há fome que não dê em fartura!


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2022 às 09:38)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuva moderada em Lisboa, por vezes forte. Vento fraco de SW.
Neste momento  céu muito nublado com abertas.
Panorâmica  a partir do Cais do Sodré,
SE:






SW:


----------



## meko60 (14 Set 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia!
Noite e manhã de alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 4,9mm.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2022 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiros, aguaceiros e mais aguaceiros! Tem sido este o registo constante desde anteontem. Ontem, porém, foi sem dúvida o dia mais agressivo!
Como já foi referido, a maioria das estações nas redondezas aproximam-se ou já ultrapassaram (!) a barreira psicológica dos 100 mm desde 2ª-feira. 

De momento, pelo Cacém, um interregno nos aguaceiros, com esporádicos raios de Sol a espreitar por entre Cumulus Congestus.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2022 às 09:57)

Bom dia.
Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada por Lisboa. Tudo bem regado. É aproveitar os últimos cartuchos.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia

A madrugada foi de chuviscos e muita humidade, sem qualquer acumulação.

Agora ao sair de casa caiu um belíssimo aguaceiro como há muito não via, muitos lençóis de água pelas ruas e visibilidade reduzida


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2022 às 10:15)

cai um aguaceiro neste momento fraco a moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2022 às 10:15)

El bicho já passa ao largo.
Agora começa a lotaria dos aguaceiros.


----------



## Pisfip (14 Set 2022 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Noite e manhã de aguaceiros, acumulado diário de 5.7mm
Total dos 3 dias de evento até agora: 60.6mm


----------



## Tufao André (14 Set 2022 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Ontem à noite os fortes aguaceiros ainda fizeram o acumulado subir aos *34,3 mm* na Reboleira e ultrapassaram os 40 mm no centro da cidade!! 

Durante a madrugada e manhã de hoje, mais períodos de aguaceiros fortes renderam até ao momento *12,7 mm *e *18,3 mm *nas estações do concelho!

Muita água que vai correndo, não torna a condução fácil, mas é bom ver a lei da compensação a funcionar  
Este evento também está a superar e muito as expectativas em termos de precipitação!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2022 às 10:30)

Manhã de aguaceiros, alguns intensos.

Mais um a caminho de Alvalade (já chove).




1663147771945 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2022 às 11:40)

Bom dia,
A madrugada e manhã por aqui têm sido acompanhadas de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. De madrugada a maioria dos aguaceiros passou ao lado, tendo a madrugada acumulado muito pouco, no entanto agora apareceu um aguaceiro mais forte e persistente. A temperatura também caiu ligeiramente.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2022 às 11:50)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Início de manhã com chuva moderada em Lisboa, por vezes forte. Vento fraco de SW.
> Neste momento  céu muito nublado com abertas.
> Panorâmica  a partir do Cais do Sodré,
> SE:
> ...



Bom dia,

Bem apanhado esse aguaceiro a chegar ao Barreiro. 

Fica o registo da sua passagem por aqui.






Acumulado até agora bastante modesto, *3.30 mm*.

22.2ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2022 às 11:58)

Chove novamente mas agora com mais intensidade. A rua está cheia de lençóis de água...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Set 2022 às 12:09)

Tem caido aguaceiros fortes nos últimos 20 minutos por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2022 às 14:17)

Mais 20 mm no porquinho mealheiro 

Setembro já está nos 105 mm eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2022 às 14:24)

Boas,

Por cá 10 mm.
Mensal segue nos 70 mm.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Set 2022 às 15:59)

O vento rodou para oeste os aguaceiros foramsse em todo o litoral, não sei se o vento estivesse mais fraco em altitude talvez se formasse alguma coisa.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2022 às 17:29)

Bons aguaceiros que caíram durante a manhã, renderam mais *4,8 mm  *Já nem sabia o que era conduzir a 30 Km/h e com o limpa pára-brisas no máximo 

Por agora, a tarde segue agradável com boas abertas e vento fraco de SW. 

T. Atual: *23,6ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2022 às 19:35)

Final de tarde com céu nublado com abertas. Vento  fraco de oeste.

Vista a NE-E a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## flybull (14 Set 2022 às 20:03)

final de tarde em Coruche 
Vista para este


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2022 às 20:11)

para o interior


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2022 às 23:43)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, e depois da última mensagem que publiquei aqui, não choveu mais. Ainda que ao início da tarde o céu tenha estado muito nublado e por vezes ameaçador, não acabou por cair mais. Mais tarde o céu até abriu, permitindo a visualização da maravilhosa torre de trovoada no interior - penso que a do Crato/Portalegre - pouco antes de anoitecer. 

Amanhã parece que será o último dia deste evento de instabilidade. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Mammatus (15 Set 2022 às 00:31)

Boa noite,

Desde o aguaceiro ocorrido por volta do meio-dia, não ocorreu precipitação. A tarde foi caracterizada por boas abertas e pela diminuição da intensidade do vento.

Extremos do dia: *24.9ºC* / *19.9ºC*
Acumulado: *5.79 mm*





Notória recuperação da pressão atmosférica. Estamos a caminhar para o final do evento.


Sigo com 20.7ºC, vento fraco S/SW.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2022 às 01:01)

Boas
O dia acabou com 11,8mm
Acumulados neste evento que dou por terminado aqui 34,0mm, acabou por ficar dentro dos valores previstos nos modelos.

 Sigo com 20,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2022 às 01:15)

2mm ontem


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 01:21)

O evento ainda não terminou. Na circulação de Oeste gerada pela posição do centro da ex-Danielle a aproximar-se do litoral norte, começaram a entrar pouco antes da meia-noite pequenas células que em terra se desenvolveram um pouco mais, na Região Oeste e AML:









Uma hora depois, algumas das células dissiparam, outras nasceram, poucas atravessam o vale do Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 01:34)

A *estação da Escola D.Martinho*, aqui ao pé de casa, voltou a mostrar os registos online (só a partir do dia 9 e com grandes lacunas).

Felizmente nos registos destes três últimos dias, não há falhas evidentes.
Ficam os acumulados diários que no total somam *57,9 mm*. Ultrapassado, portanto, e em mais de 75%, o total normal (81-10) de Setembro (32,6 mm), tomando como referência a estação de Lisboa (Gago Coutinho).

12: 18,5 mm
13: 22,4 mm
14: 17,0 mm

Mas *Estacal*, estação alguns quilómetros a sul, na mesma situação em relação ao estuário, apresenta valores significativamente maiores nos dois primeiros dias do evento.
30,2 mm
30,7 mm
12,2 mm
Total do mês: *73,2 mm*

E *Vialonga*, no vale, acumulado total semelhante ao da Escola:
7,1 mm
23,1 mm
25,9 mm
Total: *56,1 mm*


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 02:19)

Hoje, com a entrada das últimas células pelo litoral de Cascais-Sintra, há acumulados na zona de Cascais desde *1,5 mm a 3,6 mm*.
Há mais acumulados noutras áreas mas mais reduzidos, aquela zona foi realmente benficiada.

Também já chegou a Lisboa:
Ajuda 1,2 mm
Geofísico 1,1 mm
Amoreiras 0,3 mm

Filme do radar de Coruche, desde anteontem às 18:10 até hoje à 1:00 utc.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Set 2022 às 02:52)

Começa a chover por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2022 às 02:56)

Por aqui também vai chovendo, o evento vai dando as últimas
E reparei que Dunas de Mira acumulou mais de 20 mm entre a 1 e as 2!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 03:14)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui também vai chovendo, o evento vai dando as últimas
> E reparei que Dunas de Mira acumulou mais de 20 mm entre a 1 e as 2!



Foi mesmo uma célula forte, mesmo em cima:







A linha de instabilidade é um prolongamento de uma das linhas convectivas que circulando em torno do centro da depressão (ex-Danielle) chegou até mais a sul de Aveiro:









E vão nascendo células nesse alinhamento ainda mais para sul, já à latitude de Peniche.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:05)

A linha intensificou-se na zona norte da RLC, aproximando-se da cordilheira central.
Novamente acumulados superiores a 10 mm, em Cantanhede e Mealhada (11,7 mm e 13,0 mm).
Figueira da Foz com 2,4 mm+3,0 mm.
Mais a sul 2,0 mm isolados em Alcobaça.
Não há trovoadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2022 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Por Alvalade um belo cenário para oeste neste momento.




1663226009741 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1663226009755 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2022 às 09:02)

Bom dia!

Manhã marcada por aguaceiros, mas já fracos e dispersos. Pouco choveu durante a madrugada, o acumulado é de apenas 0,8 mm até agora.

Ontem os aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, renderam 14,2 mm e 21,6 mm nas estações WU pela cidade!  

A partir de hoje já vai havendo uma melhoria, no entanto, vamos acompanhando a instabilidade prevista a partir de domingo...


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2022 às 10:29)

Boas!

Hoje manhã de céu mais aberto em Rio Maior, mas ainda são possíveis alguns aguaceiros dispersos. Por aqui tivemos 3 ótimos dias de Outono com um acumulado total de *78.5mm* na estação do IPMA. Nada mau para arranque da estação chuvosa!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Set 2022 às 11:33)

Chove fraco por aqui desde à 20 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 14:52)

StormRic disse:


> A linha intensificou-se na zona norte da RLC, aproximando-se da cordilheira central.
> Novamente acumulados superiores a 10 mm, em Cantanhede e Mealhada (11,7 mm e 13,0 mm).
> Figueira da Foz com 2,4 mm+3,0 mm.
> Mais a sul 2,0 mm isolados em Alcobaça.
> Não há trovoadas.



A linha produziu acumulados muito significativos durante mais cerca de duas horas:









*Soure* acumulou *15,0 mm*, das 4h às 5h.
*Lousã 14,7 mm* no total desta linha, com 10,4 mm das 5h às 6h.

A linha não passou das serras da cordilheira central, apenas Fajão (Pampilhosa da Serra) ainda teve um acumulado significativo (11,7 mm).


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 15:18)

Ainda há alguns aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, dispersos pela RLC.
O movimento geral é de curvatura com centro longe ao largo da costa, induzindo uma trajectória que no sul da região centro vem de Oeste e curvando para ENE e na zona norte da RLC é até de SO ou Sul e encurvando para Norte ou mesmo NNO.

Aquele centro de rotação tem vindo a descer em latitude ao longo do dia de hoje (restos da circulação da ex-Danielle):


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Set 2022 às 17:02)

O vento é quase nulo e portanto as pequenas células que se formam pouco se movem e acabam por "morrer" quase onde se formam.


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2022 às 17:17)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje apenas chuviscou durante a madrugada, mas só molhou o chão. Ainda ameaçou a meio da tarde, mas não ocorreu mais nada. 

De resto, mais uma tarde agradável com céu pouco nublado. 

T. Atual: *24,7°C*
HR: 63% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2022 às 18:17)

Boa tarde, 
Parece que de madrugada ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fracos por aqui (o grosso passou a sul, na zona da Apostiça), no entanto não dei por isso porque foi de madrugada. O dia foi bastante abafado e acompanhado de boas abertas, com uma máxima de 26,0ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira por volta da uma da tarde. Entretanto o céu voltou a ficar nublado e de repente já nem há muito vento. Neste momento estão 21,5ºC na mesma estação, com céu nublado.  

Entretanto neste fim-de-semana parece que a temperatura vai subir um pouco, mas não tanto como em fins-de-semana anteriores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2022 às 18:31)

Dias diferentes entre as margens do Tejo, raramente havia abertas do lado norte, já do lado sul há muito sol e uns quentes 27ºC. Bom local para observar "pipocas".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Set 2022 às 22:59)

Boa noite pessoal,

Evento terminado, e cerca de 40mm de acumulado ( 39.6mm)    Muito bom, dadas as circunstâncias e a altura do ano em que nos encontramos! Agora é preciso não estar muito tempo sem chover!  Infelizmente parece que a cut-off das próxima semana já era, mas vamos ver! Agora vamos ter subida de temperatura máxima, e tempo seco!  Bom fim-de-semana de praia em perspectiva


----------



## remember (15 Set 2022 às 23:28)

Boa noite,

60.5 mm acumulados desde segunda feira, já deu para limpar o pluviometro.



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2022 às 23:50)

por volta das 17.30 nos arredores de Coruche


----------



## Tufao André (16 Set 2022 às 00:01)

Boa noite,

O resto do dia já não rendeu mais precipitação por aqui.

Nestes 4 dias do evento, os acumulados nas estações da cidade são incríveis:
Venteira (centro): *110,7 mm*
Reboleira: *89 mm*
Perto do hospital Amadora-Sintra: *95 mm *

Mais do dobro da média mensal feita!


----------



## efcm (16 Set 2022 às 03:30)

Quando já dava o evento por acabado, fui acordado agora pelo barulho de chuva forte.

Provavelmente um aguaceiro perdido, que já cai á uns bons 5 minutos.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Set 2022 às 07:04)

Bons dias! O dia nasceu com uma enorme nevoeirada pela Figueira, os carros cheios de condensação (e talvez alguma chuva de madrugada? Não tenho a certeza)


----------



## Pisfip (16 Set 2022 às 08:49)

Bom dia e bom final de semana,
Céu totalmente limpo por aqui, dias de verão em perspetiva novamente.
Acumulado total do evento Danielle: 66.6mm


----------



## fernandinand (16 Set 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia! Parece que o namoro com a Daniela acabou...
Balanço final ~60mm...que venham mais Danielas nos próximos meses!


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2022 às 10:40)

O Sol está de volta por aqui, tal como para todo o país.
Os campos aqui já a querer tornarem-se verdes.
O Total do evento por Alenquer - Alto Concelho foi de *47,78 mm. *Nada Mau!


----------



## Mammatus (16 Set 2022 às 11:41)

Bom dia,

Ontem foi o último dia do evento, acumulou *0.99 mm* e apenas durante o período da manhã.
Durante a tarde o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado.

Ligeira recuperação da temperatura máxima.

Extremos de ontem: *25.6ºC* / *19.2ºC*





Acumulado total do evento: *42.57 mm*
Miss U Daniela! 

Hoje sigo com 23ºC, o céu tem alternado entre períodos com maior e menor nebulosidade.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2022 às 12:05)

aqui também me deixou mais do dobro do mês, com *60.9mm*

por hoje tranquilo já, umas nuvens a desfilar nos céus, vamos ver se segunda há mais


----------



## jamestorm (16 Set 2022 às 23:20)

Alguém tem ideia o que aquilo tudo que aparece no radar neste momento? É tudo virga?


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 01:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém tem ideia o que aquilo tudo que aparece no radar neste momento? É tudo virga?



Talvez nevoeiro, são ecos rentes ao solo.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2022 às 02:08)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez nevoeiro, são ecos rentes ao solo.


Parece-me ser erro do radar, apenas há nevoeiro no Litoral Oeste:


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 02:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece-me ser erro do radar, apenas há nevoeiro no Litoral Oeste:



Então será um fenómeno de refracção na inversão térmica?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2022 às 02:24)

StormRic disse:


> Então será um fenómeno de refracção na inversão térmica?


Não me parece, uma vez que os ecos também aparecem no mar. Penso que seja mesmo apenas erro, já aconteceu diversas vezes aparecerem estes ecos no radar.


----------



## Toby (17 Set 2022 às 05:33)

Bom dia,
Se as pessoas seguem o meu Davis VP2, os valores devem ser ignorados. 
Está a ser movido temporariamente para iniciar um teste para Barani com um SHT45 e um protótipo.
O meu VP2 acabará por ser posto à venda, e o início de uma loção Barani IoT. 
Tenha um bom fim de semana.


----------



## RStorm (17 Set 2022 às 18:25)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem* voltou a ser um dia seco, embora ainda com muita nebulosidade presente, em especial na parte central do dia.
O evento terminou com *13,2 mm*, o que foi muito bom, e acredito em valores na ordem dos 20/30 mm nos arredores da cidade 

Extremos: *18,3ºC / 26,5ºC *

*Hoje* assistimos ao regresso em força do calor, com a subida acentuada da temperatura 
O céu apresentou-se geralmente limpo, aumentando ligeiramente de nebulosidade durante a tarde e em especial no quadrante E-SE. 
A nortada também voltou a fazer uma visita, soprando em geral fraca neste momento. 

Extremos: *17,5ºC **/ **29,8ºC *

Esta tarde já presenciei alguma erva verdinha a nascer nos campos, embora ainda muito tímida como é óbvio 
Vamos ver se esta cut-off nos traz boas surpresas, que parece se estarem a compor dias novamente interessantes 

T. Atual: *27,6ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2022 às 18:37)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Tarde abafada com céu pouco nublado. Neste momento vento fraco de NW.
Muitas nuvens a leste:


----------



## Stormlover (17 Set 2022 às 19:46)

Hoje um dia cheio de sol aqui por Loures, calor e algumas nuvens para o interior.
A partir de amanhã poderemos ter boa ação   

Mais vale tarde que nunca, aqui fica alguns momentos da Danielle em Loures e Costa de Caparica, a chuvada em Loures foi brutal!


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 21:33)

Stormlover disse:


> Mais vale tarde que nunca, aqui fica alguns momentos da Danielle em Loures e Costa de Caparica, a chuvada em Loures foi brutal!



 boa compilação de momentos, e mesmo em cima (ou diria, debaixo...) da chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 08:16)

Bom dia!
Uma raridade ver um céu com tanta pipoca por Lisboa. Bom prenúncio para os próximos dias.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 14:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Uma raridade ver um céu com tanta pipoca por Lisboa. Bom prenúncio para os próximos dias.


Altocumulus castellanus, grande sinal de instabilidade. 

Na A1, em trânsito, actual.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 14:29)

StormRic disse:


> Altocumulus castellanus, grande sinal de instabilidade. Ver anexo 2228Ver anexo 2229


Hoje de manhã estava assim por estes lados.


----------



## tucha (18 Set 2022 às 16:10)

TiagoLC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Uma raridade ver um céu com tanta pipoca por Lisboa. Bom prenúncio para os próximos dias.


Vem para Lisboa??? Really???
Algumas nuvens agora por Lisboa, mas mais ceu azul do que nuvens..


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2022 às 17:25)

Tarde agradável pela costa oeste com céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco de N-NE.
Panorâmica a norte a partir da Praia da Foz do Rio Sizandro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2022 às 17:56)

Tempo bem quente na capital, facimente 30ºC. Amanhã 32ºC com trovoada   Para suar o dia todo.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2022 às 19:29)

Formações interessantes para Sul/Sudeste... Ainda com 26.0ºC por aqui.


----------



## tucha (18 Set 2022 às 19:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tempo bem quente na capital, facimente 30ºC. Amanhã 32ºC com trovoada   Para suar o dia todo.


Hoje esteve estupidamente quente em Lisboa, como é possivel, já a mais de metade do mês de Setembro??? E amanha ainda mais??? Muito mau, detesto calor com humidade!!! Isto mais parece a Ilha da madeira, onde estive em Setembro aqui há uns anos atrás e era a mesma coisa, embora com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas...


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2022 às 20:00)

Bom fim de tarde,



tucha disse:


> Hoje esteve estupidamente quente em Lisboa, como é possivel, já a mais de metade do mês de Setembro??? E amanha ainda mais??? Muito mau, detesto calor com humidade!!! Isto mais parece a Ilha da madeira, onde estive em Setembro aqui há uns anos atrás e era a mesma coisa, embora com temperaturas um pouco mais baixas...


Tempo abafado, húmido e instabilidade são condições normais para Setembro.

Máxima: *29.8ºC*

Actuais 25.7ºC. Vamos ver o que a instabilidade proveniente de SE nos reserva.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2022 às 20:18)

Em Caneças o vento sopra moderado de NO e a temperatura está nos 21,4ºC.

Por aqui, e atendendo às condições atuais, não diria que "está tempo de trovoada".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2022 às 21:22)

Abrantes hoje pelas 14h34.

Foto de Teté Felicio.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2022 às 21:49)

Vim a Coruche agora à noite e pelo caminho vi um relâmpago ao longe   , mas pelos vistos está mesmo longe e longe, porque a única trovoada que há naquela direção é quase na fronteira


----------



## tucha (18 Set 2022 às 22:00)

Mammatus disse:


> Bom fim de tarde,
> 
> 
> Tempo abafado, húmido e instabilidade são condições normais para Setembro.
> ...


Mas 30 graus ou mais, não deve de ser muito normal em Setembro...pelo menos aqui em Lisboa...
Não me lembro de um Setembro tão quente e já sou velhota...:-)


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 22:04)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças o vento sopra moderado de NO e a temperatura está nos 21,4ºC.
> 
> Por aqui, e atendendo às condições atuais, não diria que "está tempo de trovoada".



Efectivamente não esteve, aqueles sinais depressa se desvaneceram.

Mas estejamos atentos agora ao movimento Sul-Norte daquela linha de instabilidade com expressão no interior fronteiriço e também algumas células menores sobre o oceano a sul da AML:









São restos de uma pequena trovoada sobre o oceano e aguaceiro que passou em Sagres deixando algum acumulado (que deve ser verificado dada a repetição de valores horários iguais).


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2022 às 22:17)

tucha disse:


> Mas 30 graus ou mais, não deve de ser muito normal em Setembro...pelo menos aqui em Lisboa...
> Não me lembro de um Setembro tão quente e já sou velhota...:-)


Em comparação com os últimos anos, este mês de Setembro até nem está a ser nada de especial.
Em 2018, a média da temperatura máxima em Lisboa foi de 30,2ºC. Com dias a ultrapassar os 35ºC.


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2022 às 22:20)

Noite tropical e com muita humidade em Lisboa. Vento fraco. Neste momento  todas  as estações Wunderground da cidade de Lisboa com temperaturas igual ou superior a 23°C.


----------



## tucha (18 Set 2022 às 22:21)

AnDré disse:


> Em comparação com os últimos anos, este mês de Setembro até nem está a ser nada de especial.
> Em 2018, a média da temperatura máxima em Lisboa foi de 30,2ºC. Com dias a ultrapassar os 35ºC.


A serio??? Não tinha essa ideia , de todo...
Já me perco no tempo, porque detesto calor e já estou farta dele...


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 22:47)

Células vêm de Sul para a AML.
Por enquanto não têm tamanho nem intensidade do radar para se esperar acumulados significativos, se alguns, ou trovoada.




Sesimbra, por exemplo, já deve ter chovido algo:









Se encontrarem acumulados, digam...


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2022 às 22:51)

tucha disse:


> Mas 30 graus ou mais, não deve de ser muito normal em Setembro...pelo menos aqui em Lisboa...
> Não me lembro de um Setembro tão quente e já sou velhota...:-)


Bem, o @AnDré já respondeu.

A memória tem o condão de às vezes nos pregar partidas, mas a ideia que tenho é que sempre existiu calor em Setembro, nuns anos mais intenso, noutros mais tolerável.



StormRic disse:


> Células vêm de Sul para a AML.
> Por enquanto não têm tamanho nem intensidade do radar para se esperar acumulados significativos, se alguns, ou trovoada.
> 
> 
> ...



Eco temporariamente amarelo ao chegar a Sesimbra, foi apenas um fogacho, mas deve ter acumulado uns pozinhos.

Parece-me que essas células foram perdendo força no trajecto sul-norte paralelo à costa alentejana.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 22:57)

Mammatus disse:


> Bem, o @AnDré já respondeu.
> 
> A memória tem o condão de às vezes nos pregar partidas, mas a ideia que tenho é que sempre existiu calor em Setembro, nuns anos mais intenso, noutros mais tolerável.
> 
> ...


Pois... vamos lá caçar pingos. 






Até agora, nada na rede WU.


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2022 às 23:00)

Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2022 às 23:03)

Vi outro relâmpago para o interior, estou em Coruche de momento, mas radar continua só a mostrar na fronteira


----------



## Geopower (18 Set 2022 às 23:08)

Geopower disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa.


Entretanto já parou de chover. Foi de curta duração.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2022 às 23:10)

Aguaceiro, neste momento, em Odivelas (cidade).


----------



## rigaboss (18 Set 2022 às 23:13)

estranho ( ou então não) mas o IPMA nesta ultima atualizaçao a 10 dias, tirou os aguaceiros e trovoadas que estavam no dia de amanha para lisboa  e deixaram apenas para o inicio da tarde de 3f e madrugada de 4f, isto apesar de o alerta amarelo estar na mesma


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2022 às 23:18)

rigaboss disse:


> estranho ( ou então não) mas o IPMA nesta ultima atualizaçao a 10 dias, tirou os aguaceiros e trovoadas que estavam no dia de amanha para lisboa  e deixaram apenas para o inicio da tarde de 3f e madrugada de 4f, isto apesar de o alerta amarelo estar na mesma


Amanhã quando actualizarem a previsão, creio que de manhã, aparece outra coisa.

As probabilidades de precipitação continuam elevadas para os três dias.

Cut-off é um tiro no escuro no que toca a previsão. Só nowcasting para perceber o que vai acontecer.


----------



## rigaboss (18 Set 2022 às 23:24)

normalmente atualizam as 9, 10 da manha  e as 22, 23h

so que na ultima vez tinham as chuva/trovoada de amanha toda entre as 4 e  as 12h


----------



## LMMS (18 Set 2022 às 23:40)

A trovejar agora na Parede!


----------



## overcast (18 Set 2022 às 23:40)

Trovoada em São Domingos de Rana


----------



## overcast (18 Set 2022 às 23:48)

Apenas um... Lá se foi a bateria


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2022 às 23:49)

Deve ter sido associado a esse eco amarelo que, de repente, surgiu.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 23:49)

LMMS disse:


> A trovejar agora na Parede!





overcast disse:


> Trovoada em São Domingos de Rana



Nada por enquanto nos detectores do IPMA 

Mas há aqui à volta algumas células capazes disso:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 23:52)

Estas células têm a base muito alta. Céu recheado de pequenos cumulus com véus de virga/chuva a cair, principalmente de oeste a noroeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 23:53)

StormRic disse:


> Nada por enquanto nos detectores do IPMA
> 
> Mas há aqui à volta algumas células capazes disso:


A rede do blitzortung registou algo perto da baía de Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 23:57)

LMMS disse:


> A trovejar agora na Parede!



Viste um relâmpago e ouviste o trovão, ou só o relâmpago?


----------



## LMMS (18 Set 2022 às 23:58)

O Windy mostra, foi isolado!









						Screenshot-2022-09-18-23-55-54-454
					

Image Screenshot-2022-09-18-23-55-54-454 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## overcast (18 Set 2022 às 23:59)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estas células têm a base muito alta. Céu recheado de pequenos cumulus com véus de virga/chuva a cair, principalmente de oeste a noroeste.


Precisamente... também parecia-me impossível fazer trovoada pelo menos ao redor. Ao largo da costa da baía devem estar a formar-se com base mais baixa mas não tenho visibilidade.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Set 2022 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Já alguma nebulosidade agora á noite e já caíram uns pingos, que mal molharam o chão. Trovoada ainda nada, mas vamos ver o que reservam estes dias de instabilidade forte...

23°C e vento moderado de NO


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Set 2022 às 00:05)

rigaboss disse:


> estranho ( ou então não) mas o IPMA nesta ultima atualizaçao a 10 dias, tirou os aguaceiros e trovoadas que estavam no dia de amanha para lisboa  e deixaram apenas para o inicio da tarde de 3f e madrugada de 4f, isto apesar de o alerta amarelo estar na mesma


As previsões a 10 dias são automáticas. Já os avisos, são os meteorologistas que os emitem. Escusado será dizer que, numa situação destas, os modelos vão variar imenso de saída para saída, logo a previsão automática também. Já os avisos, numa situação de instabilidade como esta, não faz sentido tentar "adivinhar" onde e quando exactamente pode dar chuva e trovoada, logo vão ser menos específicos, e mais abrangentes. São emitidos para os períodos e locais onde é possível "rebentar" alguma coisa, segundo a análise.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 00:13)

À espera de alguma coisa daquela célula de Cascais...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2022 às 00:16)

Relâmpago!


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 00:19)

TiagoLC disse:


> Relâmpago!



O detector está insensível...

Não será qualquer coisa num dos navios ancorados ao largo de Cascais? Esta descarga foi registada pelo Blitz exactamente no mesmo local da outra anterior.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Cai uns pingos aqui por Alenquer. Será que a célula vai trazer algo mais??


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 00:27)

0,3 mm na Quinta da Marinha, perto dos Oitavos, e 0,5 mm em Malveira da Serra. A célula não está totalmente seca.

0,5 mm no Lumiar, há hora e meia.


----------



## RStorm (19 Set 2022 às 00:32)

Boa noite 

O dia apresentou-se bastante abafado e pouco nublado por nuvens convectivas. 
O vento rodou para E-SE e soprou em geral fraco, em especial durante a tarde.

Por agora, noite tropical com céu nublado. 
Já esteve a pingar e pelo radar, pode arrebentar alguma atividade a qualquer momento nos arredores. 

Extremos de hoje: *18,8°C / 29,3°C *

T. Atual: *22,7°C *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 00:40)

0,3 mm em Montachique.
0,2 mm em Almoinhas Velhas (Malveira da Serra).


----------



## Mammatus (19 Set 2022 às 00:58)

@Geopower

Não estás por Glória do Ribatejo?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Set 2022 às 01:01)

Boa noite,
Depois de alguns dias de "transição", com o regresso do tempo de verão, este domingo foi um dia já de clara instabilidade. Para além do já famoso "sol de trovoada", com o tempo quente e abafado e por vezes _mammatus _ameaçadoras, foi também possível visualizar as enormes torres de trovoada a leste ao final da tarde. Parece que na próxima manhã teremos alguma trovoada por aqui - veremos o que acontece!  

Para já está um tempo anormalmente quente para uma madrugada de setembro por aqui, o que geralmente também é um sinal de instabilidade. Tirando a estação da Herdade da Aroeira, que por causa da inversão térmica segue "apenas" com 20,7ºC, as outras estações seguem com valores superiores: a de Vale de Cavala segue com 21,8ºC e a do Parque Luso com 23,1ºC. 

Edit: Pingou há instantes. No entanto, ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão, nem mesmo ao longe, portanto assumo que os rumores de trovões e de relâmpagos sejam de outra coisa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 01:08)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> por vezes _mammatus _ameaçadoras



"mammatus", ontem? Onde havia bigornas para se verem?

Eu só vi Altocumulus castellanus, mas também não estive a ver o céu todo.


----------



## meko60 (19 Set 2022 às 01:15)

Boa noite.
Por enquanto céu limpíssimo (consigo ver Júpiter), temperatura em linha com o que tem estado,23,3ºC e quanto a trovoada nem vê-la nem ouvi-la. 
Pode ser que lá mais pela manhã acorde ao som da dita.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 01:25)

Mammatus disse:


> @Geopower
> 
> Não estás por Glória do Ribatejo?



tenho estado atento a olhar para norte mas infelizmente não produziu nenhuma atividade elétrica


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2022 às 01:50)

Parece que se está a organizar qualquer coisa pelo ribatejo.


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2022 às 09:38)

Mammatus disse:


> @Geopower
> 
> Não estás por Glória do Ribatejo?


Não.  Só "apanhei"o aguaceiro de Lisboa ontem por volta das 23:00h.


----------



## casr26 (19 Set 2022 às 09:48)

Bom dia a todos, cá pelo Oeste parece que ouvi um distante ribombar dos tambores agora à pouco :-)


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2022 às 09:51)

Bom dia. Belíssimos Cb's a NO, inclusive já com bigornas.
Está ameno.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 10:06)

Parece que está bem animado ali perto de Peniche.


----------



## Candy (19 Set 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia,
Parece um dilúvio em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche!
Já ouvi roncos.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 10:25)

Muita chuva em São Martinho do Porto, reporta um familiar. Ouviu-se um trovão também.


----------



## Candy (19 Set 2022 às 10:28)

Peniche (cidade) até há uns 5 minutos atrás apenas tinham caído uns pingos grossos.


----------



## Candy (19 Set 2022 às 10:36)

Eco roxo que passou em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 10:45)

Caldas da Rainha debaixo de Temporal.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 11:03)

Vários trovões agora..
Vou chegar a São Martinho debaixo de forte trovoada.


----------



## tucha (19 Set 2022 às 11:31)

Bom dia
Tempo muito quente e abafado agora em Lisboa, com muito mais nuvens do que ontem a esta hora , mas sem qualquer sinal de trovoada, porque continua muito sol...
Veremos o que a tarde nos reserva...


----------



## meko60 (19 Set 2022 às 11:37)

Bom dia.
Afinal não acordei ao som de trovões, para já o céu praticamente está limpo, mas o ar está abafado com27ºC e 67% de HR. Esperemos que para a tarde isto anime.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2022 às 11:44)

Não acredito que anime durante a tarde. A instabilidade vai ficar restrita à zona centro (a norte do rio Tejo) hoje.
Está abafado por Alvalade mas vai soprando um ventinho.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 11:47)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não acredito que anime durante a tarde. A instabilidade vai ficar restrita à zona centro (a norte do rio Tejo) hoje.
> Está abafado por Alvalade mas vai soprando um ventinho.



eu ainda estou confiante a sul do tejo à tarde, olhando o AROME que prevê esta linha a norte do tejo cedo como está acontecer e à tarde mete precipitação mais a sul, veremos

umas nuvens por aqui nada especial


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2022 às 11:51)

Boas

Primeiro trovão audível há em Rio Maior! Originado por uma célula a crescer a Norte daqui e a progredir para Norte. Esta não deve dar nada aqui. Espero que se forme alguma coisa mais a Sul e que possa cá chegar.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (19 Set 2022 às 11:53)

É impressão minha ou as células deslocam-se muito lentamente.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Set 2022 às 12:00)

Bom dia,

Até ao momento nada a relatar por aqui no que diz respeito a instabilidade.
Boas formações a N/NO, mas continua bastante sol e abafado! 
27°C e HR > 60% 

Vamos ver o que se segue para a tarde e noite...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Set 2022 às 12:02)

Grande trovão mesmo perto do centro de São Martinho. Seguiu -se em poucos segundos ao relâmpago!


----------



## tucha (19 Set 2022 às 12:17)

E agora tudo bastante mais enevoado aqui por Lisboa , muito mais do que há bocado atrás...mas o Sol continua...


----------



## Pisfip (19 Set 2022 às 12:34)

Boa tarde e boa semana (com instabilidade)
Começa a chover e forte por aqui!
Máxima até ao momento 26.6


----------



## casr26 (19 Set 2022 às 13:17)

Trovoada seca aqui pelo Bombarral/Cadaval, a temperatura ainda está um pouco abafada mas está a baixar..vou procurar o refúgio do almoço só na eventualidade do S. Pedro fazer das suas.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2022 às 13:23)

Já se ouve trovoada para o lado da figueira.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Set 2022 às 13:31)

Por aqui nada de especial a relatar.
Céu muito nublado e tempo muito abafado.
27 °C.


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2022 às 13:35)

Olá de novo!

Aqui por Rio Maior nem um pingo caiu até ao momento, mas trovoada audível tem sido muita! Enorme trovoada a Oeste daqui, com eco laranja no radar. Já deu para ver 2 bons raios.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2022 às 13:39)

DaniFR disse:


> Já se ouve trovoada para o lado da figueira.


É de propósito porque eu hoje estou em Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2022 às 14:05)




----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2022 às 14:07)

MSantos disse:


> Olá de novo!
> 
> Aqui por Rio Maior nem um pingo caiu até ao momento, mas trovoada audível tem sido muita! Enorme trovoada a Oeste daqui, com eco laranja no radar. Já deu para ver 2 bons raios.



Cai agora o primeiro aguaceiro do dia. Entretanto deixei de ouvir trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2022 às 14:22)

Em Camarate o céu já encobriu. Vamos ver no que dá.

O vento está de SE.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Set 2022 às 14:24)

Para o eixo entre Lisboa e Cascais não deverá de haver nada de relevo hoje.
Céu encoberto e tempo muito abafado.
28,2 ºC.


----------



## remember (19 Set 2022 às 14:37)

Bom dia,

Já de volta ao trabalho, um bafo autêntico aqui por Belas, o céu tapou por completo... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 14:53)

Para compreender o que esperar da linha de convergência situada sobre o Litoral Centro:


Não é provável que para já a linha se movimente para Sul, mas podem é nascer mais células vindas de sul.


----------



## RStorm (19 Set 2022 às 15:00)

Boa Tarde 

Tirando aqueles pingos no inicio da madrugada, não ocorreu mais nada. Estava a contar acordar com uma bela alvorada, mas não tivemos essa sorte 
Pouco depois daquelas células, levantou-se um vento fraco de SE que se manteve até ao final da manhã. 

Por agora, bastante calor e muita nebulosidade convectiva a ameaçar. Vamos lá ver o que nos espera nas próximas horas 

T. Atual: *31,1ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2022 às 15:02)

Está a ficar uma tarde interessante!

31,4ºC, sensação de 33ºC e céu nublado por nebulosidade convectiva.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:03)

começa a surgir mais a sul ali entre Mafra e Torres Vedras


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 15:07)

Células nascem no fluxo de Sul/sueste, próximo de Torres Vedras.
Já teve algumas descargas fracas entre-nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:12)

desenvolvimento a SW daqui, começa a ficar um bocado escuro


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 15:18)

david 6 disse:


> desenvolvimento a SW daqui, começa a ficar um bocado escuro



Confirmo, vê-se daqui torres por entre as nuvens mais baixas, não há uma visão desimpedida mas o radar não engana:

A Leste e a NO.





Já teve uma descarga nuvem-nuvem, fraca, e as células de Torres Vedras/Turcifal também, várias aliás.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2022 às 15:24)

Trovão audível em Loures.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:26)

StormRic disse:


> Confirmo, vê-se daqui torres por entre as nuvens mais baixas, não há uma visão desimpedida mas o radar não engana:
> 
> A Leste e a NO.
> 
> ...




daqui a minha visão é esta


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2022 às 15:27)

A visão do Montijo para Norte


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2022 às 15:27)

Calor desnecessário... bem que era bom uma boa bátega de água agora para arrefecer isto.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:40)

trovão a SW


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Set 2022 às 15:43)

Boa tarde. Por aqui pela margem sul, ainda nada.....ate agora


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:48)

presenciei uma nova trovoada a nascer e crescer muito rápido para os lados de Coruche, e do nada começou a produzir trovões sem parar!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Set 2022 às 15:50)

Choveu pelo montijo de noite, nada demais até agora, ainda não choveu nem trovejou.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 15:51)

Célula sobre a lezíria a ENE.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Set 2022 às 15:51)

david 6 disse:


> presenciei uma nova trovoada a nascer e crescer muito rápido para os lados de Coruche, e do nada começou a produzir trovões sem parar!
> 
> Ver anexo 2233


2 células a sul de ti.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 15:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> 2 células a sul de ti.



quem me dera que fosse a sul de mim, era sinal que ia apanhar algo, eu vou ficar no corredor vazio, entre a célula a oeste e essas duas a leste

continuo a ouvir trovões


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 15:54)

Chove pingos grossos mas esparsos.Vem do prolongamento de Torres Vedras. Célula sobre a lezíria continua a crescer.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 16:01)

deixei de ouvir trovões da trovoada a sul de Coruche e comecei a ouvir de novo da trovoada de oeste, que se tinha calado um bocado, calou-se quando a de leste começou a roncar, agora de leste calou-se e começou a rondar de oeste, tão a roncar à vez


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:09)

Células dissipam-se rapidamente. Mas linha de convergência está agora nesta latitude.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Set 2022 às 16:12)

Insuportável andar na rua.
29ºC e com humidade superior a 60/70 %.

Horrivel.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:15)

Trovões a NNO. Mais um aguaceiro fraco de pingos grossos dispersos, de uma bigorna desgarrada da célula a NO.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:18)

Ainda é cedo, isto deve rebentar mais logo. Vê-se um linha de bigornas muito longe a NE. Mais trovões a NNO.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 16:23)

nova trovoada a caminho, agora esta sim está no meu corredor, começa a ouvir trovões constantes a sul de mim do escuro que está lá ao fundo, descargas na zona de Canha


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:28)

Há torres que se desfazem nos níveis médios. E as bases em geral não são baixas.


----------



## JAlves (19 Set 2022 às 16:29)

Odivelas a ver passar navios.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Set 2022 às 16:33)

Até agora nada por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2022 às 16:35)

Vim dar uma volta de carro até à Ribeira das Enguias, Alcochete - mesmo na fronteira com Santarém - e já ouvi 3 trovões e choveu com pingas grossas durante 5 minutos. De resto, está tudo a passar ao lado...


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 16:36)

a de oeste morreu ao tentar atravessar o Sorraia, a de Coruche meio que está para morrer também no Sorraia, Sorraia o matador de trovoadas 

entretanto continuo a ouvir trovões da trovoada que vem de sul


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:42)




----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 16:45)

uns pingos


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 16:50)

Para Sueste/ESE


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 17:17)

continuo a ouvir trovões mas tá visto que a célula vai ficar pelo sul


----------



## meko60 (19 Set 2022 às 17:20)

Boas!
Tenho esperança de que ainda me calhe alguma coisa esta tarde. Para E ( zona de Vendas Novas) é visível umas formações razoáveis e que pelo lightning map, estão a provocar umas descargas elétricas .


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Set 2022 às 17:26)

meko60 disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho esperança de que ainda me calhe alguma coisa esta tarde. Para E ( zona de Vendas Novas) é visível umas formações razoáveis e que pelo lightning map, estão a provocar umas descargas elétricas .


Boas vizinho. Também espero que chegue algo a Almada


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 17:32)

continuo a ouvir trovões   mas tá visto que não quer subir, minha visão está assim para sul, bigorna também a tapar me o céu


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 17:34)

Estranho movimento daquele aglomerado de células, na última hora:


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2022 às 17:42)

StormRic disse:


> Estranho movimento daquele aglomerado de células, na última hora:



Também reparei, diria que se não é supercélula para lá caminha...


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 17:53)

david 6 disse:


> continuo a ouvir trovões   mas tá visto que não quer subir, minha visão está assim para sul, bigorna também a tapar me o céu
> 
> Ver anexo 2244



Esta foi a descarga eléctrica mais forte da trovoada perto de Torres Vedras:





E esta a mais forte das trovoadas que têm deambulado a sul de Coruche:





Os 10 minutos mais intensos de DEA nuvem-solo positivas, todas fortes.





Em spoiler as descargas destas trovoadas, com concentração muito grande na última meia hora, até cerca das 17h35 (legal).



Spoiler: DEA trovoadas Coruche/Vendas Novas


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 17:58)

já não oiço nada, as partes melhores estão cada vez a ficar mais a sul, agora é que se acabou, esperemos por amanhã


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2022 às 18:02)

Coruche (IPMA) acumulou 1.6mm às 16h e o Campo Tiro (Alcochete) 0.7mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 18:02)

david 6 disse:


> já não oiço nada, as partes melhores estão cada vez a ficar mais a sul, agora é que se acabou, esperemos por amanhã



Provável fenómeno extremo nesta célula, granizo, _downburst_, tornado?






O eco rosa durou pelo menos das 17h10 às 17h25 (legal).
Coincidiu também com a maior concentração de DEA.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2022 às 18:07)

Há cerca de 1 hora:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 18:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Há cerca de 1 hora:



Na direcção de Vendas Novas, um pouco para a direita/sul?

Nessa altura foi o início do eco roxo da células.





O eco do topo da célula atingiu a máxima altitude talvez por volta das 17h20, pelo menos 13 Km.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Set 2022 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> Na direcção de Vendas Novas, um pouco para a direita/sul?
> 
> Nessa altura foi o início do eco roxo da células.
> 
> ...


Precisamente


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 18:41)

Local em Off-topic:

O eco rosa centrou-se sobre uma zona praticamente sem povoados, *Montes do Foro da Baixa* é o lugar mais próximo.

Na estação MeteoAlentejo de Vendas Novas não passou o núcleo mais forte do aglomerado de células, mas de raspão ainda recebeu a precipitação de eco laranja da célula periférica de NO.
Cerca de 3 mm em menos de meia hora, algum significado mas pouco em face dos ecos tão fortes próximos.

No gráfico estão lá os sinais habituais da passagem de uma célula relativamente forte, mais significativa a descida de cerca de 8ºC na temperatura, um pico de vento local, subida local da pressão em contra-ponto da normal descida gradual da pressão durante a tarde em situações sinópticas de depressão no interior da península.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Set 2022 às 18:46)

Por aqui nada de registo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (19 Set 2022 às 19:08)

MSantos disse:


> Também reparei, diria que se não é supercélula para lá caminha...


Se chegar aos nossos lados, vai fazer das suas


----------



## JAlves (19 Set 2022 às 19:09)

E os concelhos a norte de Lisboa (contíguos) continuam ás moscas, que pontaria, parece que temos um escudo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 19:13)

Acumulados importantes das células da zona de Torres Vedras que passaram nas malhas da rede oficial:







Destaque para as três estações a SO de Sobral de Monte Agraço: 8,6 mm, 7,9 mm, 6,4 mm, relativamente perto de Dois Portos (IPMA) que nada acumulou.
Também Maxial com 7,1 mm, próximo de Montejunto.

Depois mais para norte, toda uma faixa litoral desde o Bombarral até à Figueira da Foz com bastantes estações a registarem desde décimas a alguns milímetros.
Destaque para três estações perto da A8 na zona das Caldas da Rainha, que tiveram os maiores acumulados de hoje até ao momento: 14,0 mm, 12,7 mm e 10,2 mm.

Na Figueira da Foz, a estação no cimo da Serra da Boa Viagem tem uns surpreendentes 22,5 mm de acumulado do dia, dos quais cerca de 20 mm em uma hora, sensivelmente do meio-dia e meia à uma e meia da tarde. E apesar da persistência dos ecos sobre o local, nem sequer apanhou os ecos mais intensos daquela linha de células:











Na área daqueles ecos mais intensos não há estações. Apenas no extremo dessa linha Arazede ainda registou 8,6 mm, dos quais cerca de 8 mm em quarenta minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2022 às 20:33)

Sensação térmica horrível, dos dias em que estou a suar mais em casa


----------



## tucha (19 Set 2022 às 20:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sensação térmica horrível, dos dias em que estou a suar mais em casa


Horrivel mesmo, a suar em todas as divisoes da casa!


----------



## Marco pires (19 Set 2022 às 21:09)

nada por Lisboa e margem sul, já esperava isto, e parece que durante a noite vai estar tudo calmo


----------



## meko60 (19 Set 2022 às 22:04)

Por aqui nada....nem trovoada, nem chuva, nem baixa de temperatura. Estão 23,5ºC e 80% de HR.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2022 às 22:47)

Boas
Nada a registar como sempre, o escudo sempre ativado por aqui, a ver se esta Terça o escudo cede o que duvido muito com a pouca sorte deste ano/anos.  

Máxima 31ºC e Mínima 20ºC
Agora estão 24ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Set 2022 às 23:20)

25 graus a esta hora.
Que tortura.
Chuva e trovoadas: 0.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Set 2022 às 23:44)

23°C e 79% de HR! Que noite tropical...
Um fiasco em termos de cuva e trovoada, mas nos arredores a norte muito boas torres observadas!
Estas situações são mesmo assim...

Amanhã continuamos com o nowcasting, a ver o que acontece.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2022 às 00:54)

Boa noite 

A tarde chegou a ser bem ameaçadora, mas disso não passou 
Andaram células bem perto, inclusive na zona leste do concelho deve ter sido agreste! 

Agora a noite segue calma e abafada, com céu pouco nublado. 
Veremos amanhã 

Extremos: *19,4°C / 31,3°C *

T. Atual: *22,5°C *
HR: 79% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## GSM2046 (20 Set 2022 às 01:41)

Pelas 15h estava assim na Praia das Maçãs mas não passou disso..


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 02:36)

GSM2046 disse:


> Pelas 15h estava assim



Bela célula e torres!

Essa era a vista para nordeste para as células de Torres Vedras, Turcifal e Sobral de Monte Agraço.


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 06:41)

De acordo com as previsões automáticas do IPMA não deverá cair um mm aqui neste evento. Esta é a razão pela qual detesto este tipo de eventos, pois normalmente nunca nos calha nada.
19,2°C e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (20 Set 2022 às 10:43)

bom dia,
Mais um dia de calor sufocante pela A.M.L. Céu limpo. Vento fraco de SE. 
Às 9:00h já a estação IPMA Lisboa Gago Coutinho marcava 25.8ºC. Mais uma mínima tropical (21,7ºC).


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2022 às 11:18)

Mais uma mínima tropical 21ºC, já estão 26ºC e vai mais uma vez aos 30 hoje... a ver o que reserva o dia em trovoada e chuva que é a único dia promissor para aqui.


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 11:46)

26,1 ºC (sensação termica para cima de 30).
Mais um dia de bafo na rua.
Detesto este tempo 
Pelo menos que chovesse qualquer coisinha


----------



## tucha (20 Set 2022 às 12:29)

Northern Lights disse:


> 26,1 ºC (sensação termica para cima de 30).
> Mais um dia de bafo na rua.
> Detesto este tempo
> Pelo menos que chovesse qualquer coisinha


Também eu queria que chovesse, deu o IPMA 3 dias de chuva para Lisboa...e nem um pingo!!! 
Na minha zona, aqui perto do parque das Naçoes, tudo limpinho, muito calor mas já não se sente tanto a humidade como ontem, está calor mas sem abafo, até porque aqui não existem nuvens...


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 12:35)

tucha disse:


> Também eu queria que chovesse, deu o IPMA 3 dias de chuva para Lisboa...e nem um pingo!!!
> Na minha zona, aqui perto do parque das Naçoes, tudo limpinho, muito calor mas já não se sente tanto a humidade como ontem, está calor mas sem abafo, até porque aqui não existem nuvens...


Lembro-me do evento de trovoadas de 20/21 de julho de 2020. Desde aí nunca mais tivémos um evento de jeito.
Estamos sempre no centro da rotunda das células   
27,5 ºC.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Set 2022 às 13:19)

Muitas torres a formar-se à volta de Coimbra.


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 13:38)

Por aqui mais um dia de inferno , temperaturas a rondar os *+31ºC e HR nos 50%* e nem um aguaceiro para refrescar, que belo evento...


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 14:15)

vai surgindo muitos cumulus mas por enquanto nenhum apresenta sinais de desenvolvimento


----------



## Marco pires (20 Set 2022 às 14:32)

Pode ser que mais para a tarde ocorra alguma coisa, mas não está com cara disso


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 14:46)

29,3 ºC.
Céu pouco nublado e humidade decerto acima dos 50 %.
Entradas atlânticas frescas e ricas em precipitação é do que precisamos, não disto 
Melhores tempos virão lá para meados de Outubro/Novembro.
Até lá é o que temos.


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 14:51)

Apareceu uma célula no estuário do Sado, algo estacionária mas a desenvolver-se devagar para Setúbal. segundo o site do IPMA já ocorrem 2 descargas entre nuvens e a célula no radar já apresenta eco amarelo com um bocadinho de laranja.
Por favor  S. Pedro vem até aqui.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2022 às 14:55)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente e abafado 
Muito sol e algumas células a surgirem a SW. Será que chega cá alguma coisa? 

T. Atual: *30,5ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 15:09)




----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 15:12)

Vista para Norte: 







Vista para SE:


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 15:13)

Sol a tapar se, nuvens a desenvolverem se para leste, vai começar as vistas


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 15:23)

Para NW:


----------



## fernandinand (20 Set 2022 às 15:34)

Alguma organização para a zona Lousã-Sertã...ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe...


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2022 às 15:35)

Algumas "torres" também visíveis   em Rio Maior para Este. Não estou com grandes expectativas, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 15:37)

Célula a crescer aqui, perto de Loures. Já ouvi alguns roncos.




1663684523971 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 15:41)

A escurecer a sul de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 15:42)

No geral do território:





Na RLC, pouca actividade. A sul de Vendas Novas próximo de Alcácer, precisamente o mesmo local de ontem.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2022 às 15:45)

MSantos disse:


> Algumas "torres" também visíveis   em Rio Maior para Este. Não estou com grandes expectativas, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde...



As "torres" aqui a Este/Nordeste evoluíram para uma "bigorna" já assinalada no radar com eco laranja! Hum... Está a ficar interessante!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 15:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula a crescer aqui, perto de Loures. Já ouvi alguns roncos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenho esta vista de Alvalade. Parece que já está em dissipação.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 15:46)

A célula de NW parece-me ter deixado de se desenvolver verticalmente:






Nova célula para N:






De resto, tudo ao lado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 15:47)

david 6 disse:


> A escurecer a sul de Coruche



Tal como ontem, no mesmo local!

Tudo isto pode ser avistado aqui da RLC.


----------



## Toby (20 Set 2022 às 15:47)




----------



## JAlves (20 Set 2022 às 15:48)

Recebi notificação de descarga e ouvi um trovão ao longe - Odivelas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 16:24)

Foto tirada no castelo de Coruche com vista para sul


----------



## Brites (20 Set 2022 às 16:31)

Este é o aspecto desta formação que me dá esperança de algo em Pombal l!
Respeito

Atualização: já se ouvem roncos...
 mete...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 16:43)

vista agora de casa, Fajarda, para sul


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 16:44)

A chegar a Tomar, em força.









						Tomar, Portugal   smart home weather station
					

Smart Home weather station providing current weather conditions for Tomar, Portugal




					meteotomar.me


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 16:44)

vou ouvindo uns trovões de fundo também    e cai uns pingos agora


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 16:53)

começa a chover algo aqui!    a surgir algo desta vez a norte do Sorraia


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Set 2022 às 16:54)

Qual o motivo de como ontem as células não avançarem mais para o litoral pois nascem e morrem ali naquela zona?


----------



## dvieira (20 Set 2022 às 16:56)

A trovoada de Tomar em força talvez ainda chega aqui. Bonitas nuvens mamatus agora aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 17:16)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 2271
> 
> Qual o motivo de como ontem as células não avançarem mais para o litoral pois nascem e morrem ali naquela zona?


Nortada/brisa marítima.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 17:17)




----------



## tucha (20 Set 2022 às 17:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 2271
> 
> Qual o motivo de como ontem as células não avançarem mais para o litoral pois nascem e morrem ali naquela zona?


Esta foto é de ontem ou de hoje, de agora?


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 17:18)

tucha disse:


> Esta foto é de ontem ou de hoje, de agora?


Agora mesmo.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Set 2022 às 17:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Agora mesmo.


Podes dar o link dessa webcam pfv?


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 17:20)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Podes dar o link dessa webcam pfv?


Esta no meu site do MeteoTomar









						Tomar, Portugal   smart home weather station
					

Smart Home weather station providing current weather conditions for Tomar, Portugal




					meteotomar.me


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 17:35)

Já com *18,4 mm* e uma queda de temperatura de *+29,5ºC para 19,1ºC* em  25 minutos!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Set 2022 às 17:35)

tucha disse:


> Esta foto é de ontem ou de hoje, de agora?


Agora mesmo sim


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 17:36)

Uma boa carga que deixou ate ao momento 19,6mm com um Rain Rate de 99.4mm/hr cerca das 17h12.


----------



## Pisfip (20 Set 2022 às 17:37)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma máxima sufocante de 34 graus o céu ameaça e ouve se ao longe os primeiros trovões. A ver o que nos toca. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Set 2022 às 17:42)

Bela cadencia de descargas.. deve estar um festival belíssimo por estas duas zonas


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Set 2022 às 17:43)

Tempo pastoso.
28,8 °C.
Por aqui o evento está encerrado. As células simplesmente morrem pelo caminho.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 17:48)

não estava a conseguir abrir o site, dava erro

trovoada na Agolada, ligeiramente a norte de Coruche, vai me dando uma chuvita também


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 17:49)

achei esta formação interessante, parecia quase um tubo de nuvens a subir, esta é da trovoada a oeste, trovões constantes


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2022 às 17:51)

Uma bela trovoada pela zona de Tomar. Há algum tempo que não via uma assim por cá.


----------



## squidward (20 Set 2022 às 17:57)

Ouvem-se trovões constantes aqui na Azambuja.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2022 às 17:59)

squidward disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões constantes aqui na Azambuja.



Agarra aí a trovoada que daqui e 1h e pouco já conto estar aí!


----------



## DaniFR (20 Set 2022 às 17:59)

Por coimbra, céu encoberto e tempo muito abafado. 

Deve estar forte na Golegã.


----------



## dvieira (20 Set 2022 às 18:05)

Golegã também parece ter uma coisa forte.


----------



## Pisfip (20 Set 2022 às 18:08)

Parece que estas células estão a unir-se. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 18:19)

Bigorna da célula de Salvaterra de Magos vista de Alvalade.
Noroeste:




Nordeste:


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 18:27)

já lá vão, a oeste a morrer, a de norte muito ativa ainda, trovões constantes e clarões


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 18:31)

a de norte


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 18:43)




----------



## tucha (20 Set 2022 às 19:14)

david 6 disse:


>


onde exactamente?


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 19:16)

Praia da Rainha, agora mesmo.


----------



## JAlves (20 Set 2022 às 19:19)

Vista do Jardim da Amoreira (Ramada - Odivelas) para norte.


----------



## tucha (20 Set 2022 às 19:24)

E chuva, finalmente,  veio no do dia mas veio, aqui a 2 passos da Portela de Sacavem e do Parque das Nações...
É  fraca mas o tempo está  bastante carregado...
Mas nada de trovoada...alguma célula a passar por aqui  agora??


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 19:35)

Marquês de Pombal neste momento.













Já senti uns pingos.


----------



## Geopower (20 Set 2022 às 19:40)

Final de tarde com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de N-NW.
Panorâmica a E-SE a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Candy (20 Set 2022 às 19:44)

Peniche
Está um final de tarde literalmente amarelo!  Esquisito...
Sopra uma aragem.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 19:47)

Relâmpagos para NE e para E!


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 19:52)

relâmpagos para NE   é da trovoada de Ponte Sor


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 19:52)

A noite promete.   Todo o distrito de Setúbal na mira. Lisboa poderá apanhar algo também.


----------



## Toby (20 Set 2022 às 19:56)

hoje 30.2
E/W


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 19:59)

relâmpagos a SE também


----------



## jamestorm (20 Set 2022 às 20:03)

Estava a passar no Bombarral quando se via grandes formações de celulas para Este, zona de Rio Maior.


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2022 às 20:13)

Boa noite!
Finalmente vejo alguns flashes na direção SE, espero que a noite traga a animação mais para perto.


----------



## Betamaria (20 Set 2022 às 20:22)

Visto da minha varanda na zona do Areeiro Lusboa



Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Enviado do meu M2007J20CG através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2022 às 20:34)

A cadência da trovoada de Sines chegou a ser de quase 1 por segundo visto daqui de Setúbal LONGE ... Aqui tudo longe sem sinal de ir melhorar


----------



## Derco (20 Set 2022 às 20:55)

O final da Trovoada de hoje sobre parte do concelho de Coruche, gravado virado a norte em direção aos concelhos de Salvaterra de Magos e Almeirim.


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 21:17)

Boa noite. Muitos relâmpagos a Sueste e Sul de Almada, ainda relativamente longínquos, mas bem visíveis. Aliás a Sueste tem estado por vezes bem pegado, por assim dizer.

Pelo satélite parece estar ainda em fase de crescimento, será que chega à AML?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 21:18)

A beachcam da praia de Sesimbra está um mimo! 
Relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 21:22)

Microburst disse:


> Pelo satélite parece estar ainda em fase de crescimento, será que chega à AML?


Não. A linha prossegue para Oeste. Nem a Setúbal deve chegar.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2022 às 21:22)

relâmpagos para sul da trovoada de Alcácer


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 21:28)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não. A linha prossegue para Oeste. Nem a Setúbal deve chegar.



E todavia neste momento a trovoada *aparenta* estar mais intensa e decididamente mais próxima.


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2022 às 21:41)

TiagoLC disse:


> A beachcam da praia de Sesimbra está um mimo!
> Relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos.


A do portinho da Arrábida também.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 21:47)

Estou no marco geodésico de Carnaxide. Tenho vista desimpedida para sul e vejo perfeitamente os relâmpagos das células a sul de Setúbal.


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 21:48)

Muitas descargas oriundas do topo das células nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 21:52)

Primeiros trovões audíveis, fracos e longínquos, e já ilumina a Arrábida do lado Norte.

Muito tráfego aéreo a contornar e evitar a linha de células.


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Já se vê qualquer coisa !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2022 às 21:56)

Cadência intensa da trovoada a norte da Arrábida! Infelizmente estou num sítio onde tenho pouca visibilidade, e apenas vejo o clarão! Os trovões nos últimos minutos estão mais perto, contudo deve tudo passar ao lado


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 21:58)

Belíssimo raio nuvem-solo há 1 minuto. Apanhei em vídeo. Está mais próximo.


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2022 às 22:00)

Por aqui ainda não se ouve nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2022 às 22:00)

O voo de Barcelona no flanco norte da Arrábida deve estar a assistir a um grande espetáculo


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 22:01)

Por aqui temos algum vento e uns pingos duma célula minúscula. 
Mas @Ricardo Carvalho  por aqui não se houve nada...


----------



## Rapido (20 Set 2022 às 22:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estou no marco geodésico de Carnaxide. Tenho vista desimpedida para sul e vejo perfeitamente os relâmpagos das células a sul de Setúbal.


É bastante a Sul, penso que será na zona da Alcácer/Grândola.


----------



## dASk (20 Set 2022 às 22:06)

Que avião é aquele às voltas na península de Tróia?


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 22:06)

Começou há pouco a soprar vento moderado de Sul, por vezes com rajadas, agradavelmente fresco para o bafo que se faz sentir.

Descargas mais visíveis e cada vez mais para Sudoeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 22:06)

Está tudo a contornar a célula. Acho que nunca vi tanto avião em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 22:09)

dASk disse:


> Que avião é aquele às voltas na península de Tróia?



É um drone da Marinha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2022 às 22:11)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui temos algum vento e uns pingos duma célula minúscula.
> Mas @Ricardo Carvalho  por aqui não se houve nada...



Eu estou no Alto das Vinhas, entre Sesimbra e Azeitão, a linha passou mais perto daqui penso eu ! Começou agora a chover alguma coisa  









PS: Foram estas as descargas que ouvi @Thomar


----------



## Thomar (20 Set 2022 às 22:15)

Microburst disse:


> É um drone da Marinha.








Por isso tantas voltas no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2022 às 22:17)

A trovoada segue cada vez mais para Sudoeste a caminho do oceano. Valeu pelo espectáculo visual, infelizmente cada vez mais raro pela AML, e pelo ventinho fresco com cheiro a pinheiro e eucalipto molhados que está neste momento a arejar a casa. Desnecessário mesmo era a quantidade de melgas que entretanto apareceram.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 22:22)

Raios nuvem-solo lindos a oeste do Cabo Espichel! Chove fraco por aqui. Está a formar-se algo.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2022 às 22:28)

MSantos disse:


> Agarra aí a trovoada que daqui e 1h e pouco já conto estar aí!



No caminho de regresso desde Rio Maior até a Azambuja foi dando para ver o conjunto de células que passava a leste/Nordeste. Quando cheguei à Azambuja ainda se via a trovoada para Nordeste, com céu muito escuro e um enorme arco-íris completo..  Foi o meu prémio de consolação já que tenho passado completamente ao lado deste evento.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Set 2022 às 22:34)

Foi bom enquanto durou. Apesar de ser ao longe, deu para matar saudades


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2022 às 22:35)

Vento de sul a intensificar por aqui...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 22:36)

Penso que a célula morreu. Os raios cessaram. Apanhei alguns com a máquina.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2022 às 22:39)

Pessoal aqui fica um timelapse da passagem da trovoada por Tomar, foi tão violento que me rodou a câmera.

TimeLapse Tomar 20/09/22


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 22:40)

TiagoLC disse:


> Penso que a célula morreu. Os raios cessaram. Apanhei alguns com a máquina.



Faço minhas as tuas palavras, belos raios mas já morreu


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 22:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Faço minhas as tuas palavras, belos raios mas já morreu



Ou não


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 22:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ou não


Exato. 
Muito menos frequente mas ainda persiste.
Está mais calor por aqui. E continua a dança dos aviões.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2022 às 22:43)

Relâmpagos bem visíveis a partir do Cacém, virado a Sul. 

Sempre dá para lavar as vistas, apesar do _escudo Lisboeta_.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Set 2022 às 22:54)

A cadência de relâmpagos mais intensa já está em oceano aberto.

Beachcam do Portinho da Arrábida


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 22:57)

Bela cadência de clarões na zona mais oeste da célula, mas demasiado longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 22:59)

Está uma célula na Arrábida que muito de vez em quando larga um raio ou outro. Mas sim, o destaque vai para o aglomerado que está no mar. Frequência muito interessante.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Set 2022 às 23:02)

O radar está um mimo, mas tudo no mar.


----------



## meko60 (20 Set 2022 às 23:05)

As usual, aqui pela zona nem um trovão para animar a malta.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 23:06)

Noite incrível de festival elétrico para Sul, tive cerca de 1 hora e meia a ver e provavelmente observei mais de 250 descargas. Mas nada retira a desilusão de ter sido tudo a Este/Sul


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 23:07)

Finito?


----------



## Geopower (20 Set 2022 às 23:08)

Noite segue tropical em Lisboa. Vento fraco de  SE.

Registo dos relâmpagos visiveis  a sul de Lisboa por volta das 22h:20:

Adicionado som adequado à noite tropical


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Set 2022 às 23:10)

Não há aqui ninguém de Sesimbra é que passou lá um eco roxo?


----------



## Mammatus (20 Set 2022 às 23:14)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Não há aqui ninguém de Sesimbra é que passou lá um eco roxo?


Estou a acompanhar a estação de Casais da Azóia, a caminho do Cabo Espichel.
Está a passar por lá um aguaceiro.





https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I15CASAI3

As restantes da Rede WU na zona registaram pouco ou nenhum acumulado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Set 2022 às 23:16)

Volta a aumentar a cadência de clarões lá ao longe, por aqui o festival parece ter terminado.


----------



## Candy (20 Set 2022 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo ver o vídeo.


Neste link clica em "assistir no twitter" no topo direito da pré-visualização.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Set 2022 às 23:24)

Acho que já terminou. Veremos quando somos conteplados de novo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2022 às 23:30)

Acabou. É hora de ver o que consegui registar. 
A noite continua abafada, apesar de ter chovido fraco.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2022 às 23:37)

Boa noite

A tarde foi animada aqui pelos arredores, com células bem próximas 
Como estive a trabalhar, não pude presenciar a 100%, mas quase de certeza que deve ter pingado e ouvido trovões.
O vento soprou moderado de S a partir do meio da tarde, tornando-se nulo com o cair da noite.

A noite segue novamente calma e quente.
Pelas 22h consegui avistar bons clarões da célula que andou por Sesimbra  

Extremos: *20,0°C / 31,0°C *

T. Atual: *24,1°C *
HR: 69%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Set 2022 às 23:47)

Malta da margem sul (os renegados pela trovoada), eventualmente ainda podemos ter uma madrugada ativa!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Set 2022 às 23:50)

Como já relatado por aqui, também observei muitos relâmpagos de sul das células de Sesimbra/Setúbal! 
Quando estavam mais próximos, a cadência chegou a ser interessante 
Neste momento já não vejo nada, pois a trovoada afastou-se para oeste...

Ao final da tarde o céu ficou muito nublado pelas bigornas das células a leste, mas apenas caíram uns pingos insignificantes. Incrível como tudo se esfumou ao aproximar-se daqui!! 
A meio da tarde, no trabalho, em Alfragide ainda consegue ouvir uns trovões longínquos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2022 às 00:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> Malta da margem sul (os renegados pela trovoada), eventualmente ainda podemos ter uma madrugada ativa!


Era bom era


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2022 às 00:11)

Depois de um belo dia de praia na Arrábida, decidi esperar e jantar por Sesimbra por ter o "feeling" que podia ser contemplado com fogo de artificio durante a noite. Assim foi! Muita atividade eléctrica, cadência impressionante. Muitos flashes, mas também alguns raios espetaculares nuvem-solo (ou nuvem-mar, diria) e uns estrondos valentes muito perto. E umas boas cargas de água para tirar o pó do carro . Escusado será dizer que poucos km para norte na viagem de volta para Lisboa, tudo seco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 00:12)

Boa noite,
Este evento posso dizer que, até ao momento, foi um autêntico fiasco.  Segunda não teve nada tirando céus com muitas nuvens escuras e ontem ainda esteve bem escuro de tarde por causa duma célula que afetou a zona do Barreiro, mas como é costume passou completamente ao lado. Entretanto nesta noite tem sido possível ouvir trovões muito ao longe com uma cadência brutal (parece um avião a milhares de metros de altura, mas não há aviões nesta altura do dia), mas pelo que parece não vai passar disso já que está tudo a deslocar-se para o mar. Pelo menos tivemos um grande espetáculo de clarões ao longe, algo que já ninguém recordava aqui nesta região! 

O que posso dizer que esteve foi um calor dos diabos. Se não fosse por ter estado a trabalhar que nem uma mula, provavelmente até teria ido à praia!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2022 às 00:37)

Quando tudo parecia calmo, volta a ficar mais nublado e vejo novamente relâmpagos para sul/sueste muito longínquos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 00:54)

Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade. Parece que a chuva das células ainda chegou cá, no entanto a trovoada já desapareceu há um tempão e não se ouve nada... 

PS: Chuva torrencial agora. Vá lá, pelo menos alguma coisa!


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2022 às 00:54)

tive 0.6mm ontem


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 00:57)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade. Parece que a chuva das células ainda chegou cá, no entanto a trovoada já desapareceu há um tempão e não se ouve nada...


Não tem nada a ver. São células novas que se estão a formar. A instabilidade vai continuar pela madrugada fora.


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Set 2022 às 00:59)

Por Corroios aind choveu uns minutos, chuva grossa mas pouco mais fez do q molhar as ruas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 01:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não tem nada a ver. São células novas que se estão a formar. A instabilidade vai continuar pela madrugada fora.


Estive a ver o radar e tens razão. Parece que se está a formar uma nova linha de células aqui nesta zona, para já sem atividade elétrica.  

A chuva intensa segue de forma contínua. Parece que vai ser uma longa madrugada então, e ainda bem!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 01:01)

Relâmpago para Este e trovão longínquo!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 01:02)

Quem quiser ir ao cimo da Arrábida ou outros montes com vista para sul, tem espectáculo garantido:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 01:07)

Tufao André disse:


> Quando tudo parecia calmo, volta a ficar mais nublado e vejo novamente relâmpagos para sul/sueste muito longínquos!





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Chove neste momento com alguma intensidade. Parece que a chuva das células ainda chegou cá, no entanto a trovoada já desapareceu há um tempão e não se ouve nada...
> 
> PS: Chuva torrencial agora. Vá lá, pelo menos alguma coisa!





TiagoLC disse:


> Não tem nada a ver. São células novas que se estão a formar. A instabilidade vai continuar pela madrugada fora.





Luis Martins disse:


> Por Corroios aind choveu uns minutos, chuva grossa mas pouco mais fez do q molhar as ruas.



 vem lá mais...


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2022 às 01:19)

Setúbal não teve direito a nada mais uma vez... No entanto a trovoada não passou longe e deu para ver alguns raios... Chuva 0,0mm 
 Agora continua os relâmpagos muito ao longe no Alentejo


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 01:25)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2022 às 01:26)

Células a chegar à margem norte?


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Set 2022 às 01:26)

Relâmpago a sul!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 01:34)

Célula forte chega à Serra de Sintra, Tejo é certamente transposto.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 01:37)

Trovão!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 01:37)

Deixo então as fotos. Algumas tremidas e desfocadas mas foi o melhor que consegui sem um tripé. 


DSC_0699 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0710 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0715 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0716 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0730 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0733 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 01:38)

Trovão há instantes, e bem audível! Ainda longínquo...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 01:42)

Outro trovão, agora mais perto. Cadência brutal!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 01:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Outro trovão, agora mais perto. Cadência brutal!



Vem de Marateca, já está perto de Setúbal mas não parece subir mais para norte.
Poceirão 6,3 mm.









Outra célula atravessou pela Ponte Vasco da Gama, já chegou ao Parque das Nações e está a lavar as ruas.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 01:55)

Continua a cadência de descargas para E/SE. Alguns trovões! É agora margem sul


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Set 2022 às 02:00)

Estou a ve-los também e a ouvir os roncos ao longe! Boa animação aqui pela margem sul.


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2022 às 02:02)

Chuva moderada a forte em Lisboa. Grande limpeza de ruas!


----------



## Luis Martins (21 Set 2022 às 02:02)

Volta a pingar , com roncos e relâmpagos ao longe a sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 02:03)

O som dos trovões vai-se aproximando. Imensos clarões!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 02:05)

O barulho dos trovões tem sido bem intenso na última hora. Agora a ver se caem algumas pingas...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 02:11)

Impressionado com a quantidade de raios e relâmpagos. Raios Entre Nuvens lindíssimos!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 02:13)

Chove bem por Carnaxide. 
Som espetacular para adormecer.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2022 às 02:13)

relâmpagos de novo a leste e a sul


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 02:29)

Parou de chover. Relâmpagos visíveis a SE, um a cada dois minutos.
Será (já está a ser) uma madrugada interessante na AML:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2022 às 02:46)

Os ecos do radar estão interessantes. Por aqui muitos relâmpagos ao longe e ouvem se trovões.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 02:47)

As células ainda estão razoavelmente "longe", mas posso dizer que vai ser uma festa. Troveja bastante neste momento e com grande intensidade. Vem lá coisa forte!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 02:49)

Parece estar a perder força. Recomeça a chover e a cadência de relâmpagos diminuiu.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2022 às 02:52)

Finalmente caramba o escudo foi rompido e a trovoada passou por cima de Setúbal, já não era sem tempo.. trovões fortes mas a fugir para o mar, acumulados 1,6mm de chuva e temperatura de 20,6°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 02:53)

Os cães neste momento estão todos malucos. Trovão bem intenso agora há instantes! 

PS: A cadência de trovões parece que diminuiu.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Set 2022 às 03:05)

Acalmou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2022 às 03:11)

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo. No entanto parece que a atividade elétrica dissipou-se antes de as células chegarem aqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 03:19)

Nova chuvada e um aumento considerável da intensidade do vento...


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2022 às 03:26)

Uma bela ventania do nada e uns pingos grossos


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 03:28)

Chuva cada vez mais intensa e novo trovão mais perto!


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2022 às 04:12)

Caiu um chuvada por volta da 1h da manhã e agora está trovejar bem. Assim está bem


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 04:17)

Trovoada cada vez mais próxima!


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2022 às 04:37)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 04:47)

Trovoada


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 04:52)

Acabadinho de acordar com a trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2022 às 04:54)

Chuva por vezes intensa e boa cadência de relâmpagos e trovões, espetacular


----------



## Stormlover (21 Set 2022 às 04:59)

Instabilidade de hoje, formação de trovoadas, aproximação ( tentativas porque só à noite é que chegou), e finalmente a chegada de relâmpagos e precipitação! Gravado aqui na Costa de Caparica! 
Ao escrever isto ouço cada vez mais trovões! Acho que vou gravar mais um pouco , pelo menos desta vez a trovoada tem som, ao contrário de ontem depois do jantar.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 05:01)

Desde 2020 que esta região não tinha uma trovoada desta qualidade! Trovoada e chuva moderada por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:01)

Cada vez mais próximo. A vir de Leste. Há quanto tempo não ouvia trovoada como deve ser. 
Começa a chover forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:05)

Temporal! Chuva muito forte e trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2022 às 05:07)

A célula tem ecos vermelhos e está a entrar pelo Rio Tejo. Surpreendentemente acho que a rotação vai permitir que o núcleo passe aqui por perto! Já chove há bastante tempo e com alguma intensidade... A trovoada mantém-se frequente.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:09)

Raios a poucos quilómetros de distância. Nem um segundo de diferença entre som e luz. Continua a chuva forte.


----------



## kelinha (21 Set 2022 às 05:15)

Acordei com esta bela trovoada! Luz e som praticamente ao mesmo tempo, está mesmo próxima, é com cada estoiro!  Chove bem também (e que falta fazia!).


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:19)

Que chuvada! Raios muito perto. Está mesmo aqui por cima!


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Set 2022 às 05:21)

Acabei de acordar com um valente estoiro

Chuva moderada e trovoada.


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2022 às 05:22)

Grande estalo agora mesmo!!!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Set 2022 às 05:26)

Há meia hora que estou sob um espectáculo de chuva forte e trovoada frequente!!!  Finalmente!


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Set 2022 às 05:26)

Que cagaço!
Este foi mesmo em cima de mim 

Chuva forte agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:30)

Torrencial agora. Trovões menos frequentes.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 05:45)

Um dos raios:





Agora tudo mais calmo. Chove fraco e a trovoada cessou.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 06:12)

E depois de uma monumental trovoada, vista de longe mas foi o possível, uma chuvada de lavar as ruas.

A linha de convergência a passar aqui mesmo por cima da AML.
Há células que vêm do quadrante nordeste e outras que se juntam de sul enquanto a linha progride em geral de ENE para OSO, com ondulações.
À passagem de uma das células, veio do estuário, dos mouchões para cá, uma imperfeita _roll cloud, _a segunda que eu alguma vez presenciei ( a primeira foi em Carcavelos e está publicada num tópico algures aqui no fórum, mas foi de dia). Veio acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento e nem um pingo, iluminada por trás pelos relâmpagos de algumas descargas eléctricas e pela frente pelas luzes urbanas. Sem equipamento à altura, espero que tenha ficado alguma coisa de jeito nas fotos ou no vídeo do telemóvel.

O aspecto da convergência neste momento é este:






Aqui na Póvoa, só por curiosidade, 4,1 mm sendo 3,6 mm em alguns minutos cerca das 6h e 0,5 mm às 5h com a passagem perto da trovoada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 06:17)

Trovoada novamente.


----------



## Stormlover (21 Set 2022 às 06:19)

Eu ia dormir a pensar que tinha terminado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 06:22)

Agora é a minha vez de ter trovões menos de um segundo após o relâmpago


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2022 às 06:25)

Bom dia! Início de manhã com chuva moderada em Lisboa. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 06:44)

Acordei agora com a chuva e trovoada em Odivelas.


----------



## Stormlover (21 Set 2022 às 06:47)

Aqui fica um registo, desta nova ronda de fotografias do São Pedro.


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2022 às 07:54)

Bom dia. Finalmente choveu. 
Esta madrugada choveu com trovoada, a trovoada era distante e a chuva não foi intensa. 
As estações meteo amadoras no eixo Azeitão/Palmela registaram *7mm* de média.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 08:01)

StormRic disse:


> À passagem de uma das células, veio do estuário, dos mouchões para cá, uma imperfeita _roll cloud, _a segunda que eu alguma vez presenciei ( a primeira foi em Carcavelos e está publicada num tópico algures aqui no fórum, mas foi de dia). Veio acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento e nem um pingo, iluminada por trás pelos relâmpagos de algumas descargas eléctricas e pela frente pelas luzes urbanas.



A célula que pode ter produzido um _downburst_ e a frente de rajada com _roll cloud_ na Póvoa de Santa Iria:










Três momentos do avistamento desde a zona alta da Póvoa. Só a iluminação por trás pelas descargas eléctricas permitia perceber que esta formação estava destacada do Cb da célula. Refira-se ainda que a célula teve um deslocamento de NNE para SSO, paralelo à margem do estuário. Esta roll cloud seguiu portanto um movimento de afastamento lateral da direcção que a célula tomava. As fortes rajadas de vento de Leste sentidas na Póvoa não vinham à frente da célula, mas sim em direcção quase perpendicular, o que me leva a crer terem origem num downburst minutos antes (eco roxo no radar às 3:45 utc).

3:49:07





3:49:39





3:52:08


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 08:39)

Bom dia!
Tudo calminho. Já deu para matar saudades.  


TiagoLC disse:


> Um dos raios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O vídeo correspondente:


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2022 às 09:10)

O forte aguaceiro das 6h40 da manhã em Odivelas, rendeu 8mm na estação da AML e 0,2mm na minha estação de Caneças.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2022 às 09:25)

Boas
Mínima 20,1ºC
De madrugada choveu 6,4mm
Por agora sol e nuvens e 22,7ºC com vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2022 às 09:26)

Boas!

Acordei por volta das 04h45 com a trovoada, sempre longínqua mas com boa cadencia de trovões. De manhã notava-se que tinha chovido qualquer coisa pela Azambuja, mas muito pouco. A nebulosidade convectiva foi ficando para trás à medida que me aproximava de Rio Maior, nota-se por agora algum nevoeiro sobre a Serra dos Candeeiros.

Este evento rendeu até ao momento apenas 0,7mm aqui por Rio Maior...


----------



## Geopower (21 Set 2022 às 09:36)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Mammatus (21 Set 2022 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

O acumulado da madrugada ficou em *3.61 mm*.

Não ouvi trovoada, mas pelos relatos aqui a mesma foi mais intensa na margem norte do Tejo, assim como a precipitação.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 23.6ºC, vento fraco de S/SE.

Pensei que fosse reviver a madrugada de 21 de Julho de 2020, mas não.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2022 às 10:28)

1.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 11:52)

Como já foi referido, pelas 6h15/6h20 houve nova ronda de trovoada em Loures, aquela que teve descargas mais próximas. Não foram muitas, umas 4 ou 5.

Depois disso começou a chover intensamente, a estação de Loures (CLIMA.AML) registou 13mm desse aguaceiro.

Ainda tenho de ver as fotografias da tarde de ontem e da noite, espero conseguir publicar algumas ainda hoje


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Set 2022 às 12:04)

Ontem, vista da Pontinha, estação de autocarros/Metro,





finalmente, os campos a ganharem a cor verdinha das ervas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2022 às 12:29)

Supostamente houve chuvada aqui mas eu não acordo com nada   

6,8 mm na estação CLIMA.AML Amadora. 

Mais um dia quente


----------



## Mammatus (21 Set 2022 às 12:36)

Portinho da Arrábida

Nebulosidade cumuliforme a desenvolver-se a SE, em contrapartida ao horizonte a SW maioritariamente limpo.











Sigo com 27.1ºC 

Tendência para descida de temperatura no fim de semana, e início de próxima semana com mínimas mais frescas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 16:16)

Coimbra agora: (clicar no link para imagem actual)






Vista para a célula nos vales sudoeste da Estrela:


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2022 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde

A _tormenta _terminou pouco depois do meu último post. No total, as células renderam *4,5 mm *
Foi uma noite à antiga, bem típica de Setembro, isto quando pensávamos que este evento já não ia trazer nada 

O céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade após o inicio da manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado/limpo. Sol bem bom para os campos, depois da bela rega que tivemos 
O vento tem estado praticamente ausente.

Extremos: *19,7ºC / 27,3ºC / 4,5 mm*

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 17:48)

Aqui segue o primeiro lote de imagens de ontem à noite 

Fotografias tiradas entre as 22:06 e as 22:19 desde o marco geodésico de Montemor, Loures. De notar que estas descargas estavam a cerca de 45/50km do local onde me encontrava, portanto a qualidade das fotografias pode não ser a melhor.




IMG_3775 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3799 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3873 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3905 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3923 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3944 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3955 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 18:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui segue o primeiro lote de imagens de ontem à noite
> 
> Fotografias tiradas entre as 22:06 e as 22:19 desde o marco geodésico de Montemor, Loures. De notar que estas descargas estavam a cerca de 45/50km do local onde me encontrava, portanto a qualidade das fotografias pode não ser a melhor.
> 
> ...


Apanhámos exatamente os mesmos raios. Muito interessante comparar as perspetivas.  


TiagoLC disse:


> Deixo então as fotos. Algumas tremidas e desfocadas mas foi o melhor que consegui sem um tripé.
> 
> 
> DSC_0699 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 18:53)

TiagoLC disse:


> Apanhámos exatamente os mesmos raios. Muito interessante comparar as perspetivas.



Agora é chamar o @StormRic para fazer as triangulações 

Ainda não tinha visto as tuas fotos, devo ter passado pelo post sem reparar durante a madrugada no telemóvel. Mesmo sem tripé, estão brutais!


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 19:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografias tiradas entre as 22:06 e as 22:19 desde o marco geodésico de Montemor, Loures. De notar que estas descargas estavam a cerca de 45/50km do local onde me encontrava, portanto a qualidade das fotografias pode não ser a melhor.



 Estão espectaculares, e foi arriscado para apanhar essa paisagem no alto de Montemor.



TiagoLC disse:


> Apanhámos exatamente os mesmos raios. Muito interessante comparar as perspetivas.



E já estou a ver que talvez tenhamos tripla captura, acho que algumas também posso ter apanhado. Mas aqui no meio dos prédios não têm a espectacularidade das vossas.
Vou arranjar o que se aproveita.

Hoje foi dia da RLC descansar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2022 às 20:32)

StormRic disse:


> Estão espectaculares, e foi arriscado para apanhar essa paisagem no alto de Montemor.



Arriscado em que sentido? 

Deixo aqui as restantes fotos, estas entre as 22:20 e as 22:56.




IMG_3968 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3973 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_3986 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4004 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4031 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4049 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4056 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4144 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_4378 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## meko60 (21 Set 2022 às 22:41)

Boa noite.
Finalmente acordei esta madrugada ao som de trovoada e chuva. Não acumulou muito (2,8mm), mas soube bem ouvi-la a bater na persiana. Durante o dia não esteve tão abafado como nos dias anteriores. Agora sigo com 21,3ºC e 82% de HR.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2022 às 22:53)

Boa noite pessoal,

A madrugada rendeu 6.3mm , Setembro segue com  44.7mm , e não deve ficar por aqui   Os campos já começaram a mudar de cor


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2022 às 23:50)

TiagoLC disse:


> Deixo então as fotos. Algumas tremidas e desfocadas mas foi o melhor que consegui sem um tripé.
> 
> 
> DSC_0699 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
> ...


Fica aqui uma montagem com estas fotos. Foi feito um bocado às três pancadas mas acho que ficou giro.   


Montagem Raios by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Set 2022 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Pouco depois da minha última mensagem acabei por adormecer rapidamente, no entanto parece que a trovoada até se intensificou no restante da madrugada e choveu bem durante várias horas. Vendo pela espessura da água acumulada na piscina num espaço de 24 horas, diria que devem ter sido uns 8 mm, pelo menos. 
A precipitação ainda durou até por volta das oito da manhã, altura em que a célula acabou por começar a entrar em dissipação no mar e em terra. A atividade elétrica acabou por volta das sete da manhã.  

Entretanto o dia de ontem foi novamente quente mas muito menos abafado que o de anteontem. Foram visíveis também as torres de trovoada bem lá no interior. 
A nebulosidade associada à trovoada também foi menor, sendo que a temperatura de manhã registou uma subida explosiva... saí de casa com 19°C e céu parcialmente nublado e uns minutos mais tarde já estavam 22°C e céu pouco nublado. 

Hoje o dia segue com o céu totalmente limpo e o tempo continua quente. A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue com 26,5°C e a de Vale de Cavala com 22,1°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 11:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Fica aqui uma montagem com estas fotos. Foi feito um bocado às três pancadas mas acho que ficou giro.
> 
> 
> Montagem Raios by tiago_lco, no Flickr


Espetacular Tiago


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2022 às 13:48)

Parabéns ao pessoal que registou o festival!


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2022 às 18:27)

Boas
Mais um dia super quente, máxima de 29,1ºC e mínima de 17,7ºC 
 Este Setembro acaba por aqui com 44mm é bom mas nada de mais e com todo este calor de pouco adiantou.


----------



## Geopower (22 Set 2022 às 19:31)

Final de tarde com céu limpo. Vento fraco.
Registo do último pôr de sol deste Verão a oeste  a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril :


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2022 às 19:59)

Verão a terminar, só no dia 26 é que temos as 12 horas solares diretas exatas.

Foi mais um dia quente, felizmente dos últimos do ano espero eu. Não queremos repetir um Outubro do ano passado. Mínimas vão igualmente descer, agora sim já será preciso um casaco de noite (não como eu vi pessoas a usarem casacos de neve com 20ºC ontem...)


----------



## Geopower (24 Set 2022 às 12:19)

Bom dia. A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Dia de céu pouco nublado alternando  com períodos de nebulosidade. Vento moderado a forte de Norte com rajadas.
Panorâmica a norte: 





SW:


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2022 às 18:57)

Boa tarde

Estes últimos três dias têm se apresentado soalheiros e agradáveis, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
A temperatura tem vindo a descer e já se vai notando alguma frescura, especialmente durante a noite.
O vento voltou ao quadrante norte e tem soprado em geral moderado.

A torneira parece estar fechada novamente, logo agora que isto parecia querer entrar com o pé direito  Vamos lá a ver se isto muda rapidamente!
No entanto, temperaturas outonais parecem para já garantidas, o resto é esperar para ver 

Quinta: *18,1°C / 28,8°C *
Sexta: *15,5°C / 25,7°C *
Hoje: *18,6°C / 23,2°C *

T. Atual: *20,0°C *
HR: 60%
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## João Branco (25 Set 2022 às 03:40)

À volta de 7.3°C em Coimbra (São Romão), há cerca de 15 min.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2022 às 03:45)

Nortada bastante forte a esta hora, entra pelas frestas das portas e é mais fria que o habitual. 
Infelizmente, só vem secar tudo o que parecia estar a recuperar.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 04:40)

Nortada com rajadas violentas que já estão a partir ramos das árvores ressequidas.
Aqui no bairro, apesar de ser sábado à noite, ninguém se vê na rua.
Lixo espalhado por todo o lado, claro.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2022 às 10:49)

O típico arrefecimento de outono provocado pelo vento de norte.
Quando começa assim já fica difícil aquecer de novo. Ao que parece a mínima por aqui foi em torno dos 14ºC.


----------



## Geopower (25 Set 2022 às 11:37)

Manhã de céu limpo na costa oeste Santa Cruz. Vento moderado a forte de Norte.
Panorâmica a SW, praia das Amoeiras:


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2022 às 17:55)

Nota-se o refrescar dos últimos dias, ontem especialmente foi um dia muito ventoso pela Figueira


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2022 às 19:13)

Boa tarde.
Grande diferença em relação à semana passada. Já não dá para ficar sem casaco de manhã e ao final da tarde.
*18,7ºC* e nortada fraca a moderada neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2022 às 10:16)

João Branco disse:


> À volta de 7.3°C em Coimbra (São Romão), há cerca de 15 min.
> 
> Ver anexo 2347



Atenção que o sensor das ultimas Auriol deste tipo tendem a marcar cerca de menos 2ºC do que está na realidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2022 às 10:38)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção que o sensor das ultimas Auriol deste tipo tendem a marcar cerca de menos 2ºC do que está na realidade!



O sensor da Auriol que deu problemas não é esse, eles mudaram o design do aparelho.
Esse registo do user até está em linha com a madrugada e zona em questão, embora a questão do muro poderá ter influência no registo.
____

Como previsto, foi um fim-de-semana de muita nortada ainda assim nada de outro mundo para esta zona.
Estamos habituados a massacres.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2022 às 16:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> O sensor da Auriol que deu problemas não é esse, eles mudaram o design do aparelho.
> Esse registo do user até está em linha com a madrugada e zona em questão, embora a questão do muro poderá ter influência no registo.
> ____
> 
> ...




Eu comprei das que deu problemas...


----------



## João Branco (27 Set 2022 às 01:44)

MSantos disse:


> Atenção que o sensor das ultimas Auriol deste tipo tendem a marcar cerca de menos 2ºC do que está na realidade!


Esse tipo tem sido comercializado desde há quanto tempo? Algum aspeto que sirva para o identificar e distinguir dos outros? O meu, que aparece na foto, já o tenho (não me lembro ao certo...) talvez há 3/4 anos diria eu, no mínimo. Seja como for, sendo do modelo defeituoso ou não (pode até ser dos bons mas já estar velho e descalibrado...), talvez o pudesse por à prova indo com ele até junto de uma estação do IPMA a uma hora certa e comparando as medições dele com as da estação (fazer à noite para não apanhar luz solar, e tê-lo à mesma altura acima do solo (1.5 metros se não estou em erro) e por cima do mesmo tipo de solo, relva possivelmente).


----------



## João Branco (27 Set 2022 às 01:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> O sensor da Auriol que deu problemas não é esse, eles mudaram o design do aparelho.
> Esse registo do user até está em linha com a madrugada e zona em questão, embora a questão do muro poderá ter influência no registo.
> ____


Ah ok, fico mais descançado então, mas talvez o ponha à prova de qualquer forma.


----------



## Toby (27 Set 2022 às 07:23)

João Branco disse:


> Esse tipo tem sido comercializado desde há quanto tempo? Algum aspeto que sirva para o identificar e distinguir dos outros? O meu, que aparece na foto, já o tenho (não me lembro ao certo...) talvez há 3/4 anos diria eu, no mínimo. Seja como for, sendo do modelo defeituoso ou não (pode até ser dos bons mas já estar velho e descalibrado...), talvez o pudesse por à prova indo com ele até junto de uma estação do IPMA a uma hora certa e comparando as medições dele com as da estação (fazer à noite para não apanhar luz solar, e tê-lo à mesma altura acima do solo (1.5 metros se não estou em erro) e por cima do mesmo tipo de solo, relva possivelmente).


Bom dia,

Está a desperdiçar o seu tempo e dinheiro em combustível. 
Desculpe, o que quer fazer não faz sentido técnico. 
Primeiro, teria de o colocar num abrigo para evitar o seu arrefecimento pelo vento, depois teria de o deixar no seu lugar para o estabilizar. 
Depois deve ser colocado a menos de 5m do sensor IPMA. Esta operação deve ser repetida várias vezes para "tentar" determinar uma deriva. 
Depois vem o método de cálculo IPMA: a temperatura dada às 11:00 não é a das 11:00. Ou é o máximo entre duas transmissões de dados, ou uma média de x medições entre duas transmissões.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2022 às 23:38)

O tópico tem andado morto agora com o final da chuvada, contudo estes dias de céu limpo outonais têm sido muito agradáveis. Temperatura não tem passado os 23ºC-24ºC por Belas, nortada constante. Árvores ainda aguentam o verde, plátanos já caminham para a cor amarela rapidamente.

Algumas fotos do vale de Belas 









Ribeira mantém-se praticamente igual como vi da última vez, presa em pequenos lagos de x em x metros:


----------



## Geopower (28 Set 2022 às 09:53)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## RStorm (28 Set 2022 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde

Estes últimos dias têm-se apresentado algo ventosos e frescos, embora com o sol bem quente.
As mínimas desceram consideravelmente, quando comparadas com a semana passada. Já sabe bem um agasalho à noite 
O céu apresentou-se geralmente limpo, com exceção de hoje que se encontra parcialmente nublado desde o final da manhã.
Vento em geral moderado de N, por vezes com rajadas pontuais.

Amanhã há possibilidade de chuva, embora não seja muita. A pouco e pouco se tem notado o outono, tanto no tempo como na natureza, com os campos já algo verdinhos e algumas árvores a amarelecerem.
Só é pena vir aí outra vez o calor, que não fazia cá falta nenhuma 

Domingo: *17,1ºC / 22,5ºC *
Segunda: *14,1ºC **/ **25,0ºC *
Terça: *15,5ºC **/ **22,9ºC *
Hoje: *16,4ºC **/ **22,8ºC *

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2022 às 09:38)

Vai pingando aqui perto de São Martinho do Porto


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2022 às 11:02)

Boas!

Manhã com alguma chuva fraca aqui em Rio Maior, com tempo fresco Outonal. 

Quem diria que a seguir vêm lá mais uns dias de Verão...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2022 às 11:13)

O radar agora com alguns focos mais perto do litoral Oeste. Tempo bastante humido


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2022 às 11:33)

Wow a chover e bem agora!


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2022 às 11:58)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã com alguma chuva fraca aqui em Rio Maior, com tempo fresco Outonal.
> 
> Quem diria que a seguir vêm lá mais uns dias de Verão...



Chuva moderada agora em Rio Maior, maravilha! 

Acumulado ainda modesto de 0.9mm mas deverá certamente subir.


----------



## dvieira (29 Set 2022 às 12:02)

Tem chovido bem mais por aqui do que eu esperava.


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2022 às 12:19)

começa a chuviscar bem


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2022 às 12:52)

mais intenso agora


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2022 às 13:00)

chove bem agora


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2022 às 13:14)

Boa Tarde,

A passagem da frente, ainda que moribunda gerou um acumulado de *0,4mm*. 

Segue-se o Verão nos próximos dias..


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2022 às 13:17)

Bom dia.
Aguaceiro moderado mas curto por Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2022 às 13:18)

criz0r disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> A passagem da frente, ainda que moribunda gerou um acumulado de *0,4mm*.
> 
> Segue-se o Verão nos próximos dias..


A frente ainda não passou.


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Set 2022 às 13:29)

TiagoLC disse:


> A frente ainda não passou.


Já é o desespero a tomar conta da situação . Por aqui caiu um breve aguaceiro e o vento aumentou de intensidade. Nuvens bem escuras a norte. Esta zona é a fronteira onde chove como em Lisboa e onde pouca coisa cai com em Setubal . A ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2022 às 13:37)

TiagoLC disse:


> A frente ainda não passou.



Sim, avança lentamente de NO para SE. Mas não passará muito disto.

@Luis Martins Creio que não entendi a tua afirmação.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2022 às 13:39)

Volta a chover bem por Lisboa. E agora de forma persistente. Confesso que também não estava à espera de tanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2022 às 13:48)

Dia de chuva molha parvos* por aqui, excelente para dar mais alguma água aos solos, antes do calor que vem já no próximo sábado.

*Obviamente que eu não fiquei molhado


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Set 2022 às 13:51)

Chove moderado agora , com vento á mistura!!


----------



## Geopower (29 Set 2022 às 13:51)

Em Almada períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco  desde as 11:45.


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2022 às 13:54)

por aqui a frente deixou *4mm*


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2022 às 14:05)

*1.2mm.* ECMWF acerta na mouche.


----------



## Thomar (29 Set 2022 às 14:07)

Finalmente chove por aqui, chuva fraca, cheira a terra molhada bem bom!   

Infelizmente a partir de sábado mais uma semana de verão, com a temperatura no domingo a poder chegar aos +31ºC!


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2022 às 14:11)

4,2mm em Caneças.
3,6mm em Odivelas.

Nada mau!


----------



## fhff (29 Set 2022 às 14:17)

Por aqui, os modelos pecaram por defeito. Já vou com 5 mm. Choveu bem na última hora 4,4 mm/h.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Set 2022 às 14:56)

A estação da rede Netatmo aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho , está a dar *6,85mm*, nada mau!


----------



## ASantos (29 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Boa tarde! Por aqui chegou a chuviscar de noite e de manhã, as beiras ainda pingaram mas mal molhou o chão. O vento secou tudo rapidamente.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 16:37)

A frente oclusa foi bastante generosa pela RLC, superou as expectativas.
Há acumulados na Região Oeste e AML até *11 mm*, muito bom.

Aqui pela zona "caseira" tivemos *6,6 mm em Vialonga*, *4,6 mm em Estacal* e *3,9 mm em Meteo Santa Iria*.
Há poças de água na rua mas no terreno não chegou para isso.


----------



## cactus (29 Set 2022 às 18:15)

Choveu bem com alguma intensidade a seguir á hora de almoço com vento moderado , depois acalmou. Agora céu com algumas abertas


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2022 às 18:28)

Belos farrapos por hoje! 10 mm nada mau.

Que venha o calor de Outubro pela n vez consecutiva...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2022 às 19:09)

Boas 

Por cá,  eixo Alcabideche/Alcoitão acumulou 5 mm.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2022 às 20:48)

Boas,

17.8°C actuais. Algum ar frio arrastado pela frente. A noite será fresca. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Set 2022 às 23:46)

Boa noite

Bela chuvinha que nos brindou no início da tarde, com alguma intensidade 
Rendeu *3,6 mm *em pouco tempo, não esperava tanto **
O céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado com abertas e o vento soprou em geral fraco de N.

Infelizmente esta rica chuvinha não vai servir de nada, tendo em conta o que aí vem, que espero que mude rapidamente 
Pelo menos já deu para poupar dois dias de rega 

Extremos: *16,7°C / 21,4°C / 3,6 mm *

T. Atual: *16,9°C *
HR: 77%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 04:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Por cá,  eixo Alcabideche/Alcoitão acumulou 5 mm.



Do lado norte de Sintra ainda há umas estações com cerca de 8 a 11 mm.
Pelo menos repõe a humidade perdida de quatro a cinco dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2022 às 12:07)

Vai fazendo mais impressão o sol só nascer para lá das 7h30, rumo às 8h00. Hora de Verão tem destas coisas... mas pior estão os nossos irmãos galegos, 8h30 para 9h...

Dia fresco, mínima foi de 12ºC e ainda vou nos 18ºC. Súbida do fim-de-semana vai baralhar o cérebro.


----------



## meko60 (30 Set 2022 às 13:06)

Bom dia.
Noite já fresquinha, 14,9ºC às 07:50h. Agora sigo com 20,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2022 às 11:51)

minima de 6.9ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Out 2022 às 13:53)

12,3º ás 7 da manhã no montijo, pensei que o meu sensor estava estragado, afinal a noite foi mesmo fresca...


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2022 às 14:49)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja ao nível do 3ºandar registei 12.8ºC de mínima. Por agora céu limpo e algum calor.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Out 2022 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,
Nos últimos tempos tenho andado um bocado fora do fórum devido a questões de trabalho e à complicação que tem sido ter dados aqui para a zona sem a possibilidade de seguimento contínuo da sinóptica nem a presença de estações com dados fidedignos e realistas. Parece que, depois da pandemia, a maioria das pessoas deixou de fazer manutenção às suas estações amadoras e, por causa disso, a grande maioria dessas estações agora tem dados com uma carrada de erros, e isto numa altura em que a minha estação ainda se encontra inativa devido a problemas técnicos que infelizmente só poderão ser resolvidos comprando uma nova estação meteorológica (porque sim, a estação que eu tinha não era uma profissional, apesar de ter funcionado razoavelmente bem durante três anos). 

Seja como for, a semana que agora está a findar (e a última semana de setembro) foi outonal e um contraste claro com o que foi a anterior semana de instabilidade. As mínimas foram bem fresquinhas e as tardes amenas - o tempo típico de outubro. Inclusive chuviscou na quinta-feira, embora o acumulado tenha sido fraco (como também já seria de esperar).   Infelizmente, esse padrão mais fresco e algo húmido não vai continuar, visto que a semana que vem, apesar de ser uma semana de outubro, será bem mais quente, com máximas superiores a 30°C a meio. As mínimas, essas, é que já deverão ser mais frescas. Hoje já se nota a mudança do tempo, com uma temperatura neste momento bem superior àquela que existia ontem por esta hora por aqui.  A chuva de setembro foi ótima para a vida selvagem, no entanto, e com as perspectivas que há, a coisa não está bonita para os próximos tempos! Veremos o que acontece!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2022 às 20:24)

Nem pensava que fosse abaixo dos 10, mas foi.

Extremos: 8,3ºC / 28,2ºC que bela amplitude.


----------

